# مليشيات مسيحية تعلن عن مسئوليتها عن........



## sony_33 (13 مارس 2010)

شنت ميلشيات مسيحية هجوم شديد على بعض القرى فى كل من نجع حمادى ومرسى مطروح والكشح والمنيا وقد نجحت قواتنا الباسلة من تحرير بعض الرهائن من الفتيات المخطوفات والرد بقوى على مطلقى النار على شهداء نجع حمادى وقد ساعدت هذة المليشيات على اطفاء بعض الحرائق التى هبت فى محلات الاقباط فى فرشوط وكل من المدن التى تعرضت لهجوم من الغوغاء وكانت هذة المليشيات قد اصدرت بيان قوى 
تطالب  بالمطالب التالية
1- القانون الموحد لبناء  دور العبادة
2-حق المسيحى فى الذهاب الى الكنيسة للصلاة
3-ترميم   الكنائس دون الرجوع للامن
4-حق المسيحى فى التعيين فى الوظائف الحكومية 
5- حق المسيحى فى الحياة دون خوف
 يا نهار ابيض
هل سياتى اليوم الذى نرى فية هذا المانشيت فى الجرائد
هل ممكن يحدث ذلك
هل ممكن ان يضيع الامن والامان
هى دى مصر الى بنحبها
هى دى مصر مش قادرين نعيش فيها بامان
كل يوم صدامات  
كل يوم حرايق
كل يوم قتلى مسيحين واصابات لاتفة الاسباب
ارحمنا يارب ويارب فى يوم مصحاش على هذا المانشيت​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (14 مارس 2010)

ميليشيات مسيحيه

يبقي توقعوا غضب سيدنا يسوع علينا بقي

لانه قال لبطرس

رُدَّ سَيْفَكَ إِلَى مَكَانِهِ. لأَنَّ كُلَّ الَّذِينَ يَأْخُذُونَ السَّيْفَ بِالسَّيْفِ يَهْلِكُونَ! 

الدفاع الشرعي عن نفسنا شئ و اننا نجاري المسلمين و نتعدي علي الاخر و نتشبه بيهم سوري يعني دا شئ تاني

صح ولا غلط

تحياتي اخي

سلام و نعمه


----------



## النهيسى (14 مارس 2010)

*
شكرا

ربنا موجود

مهما يحدث

ربنا يباركك
​*


----------



## antonius (14 مارس 2010)

خبر سيء....ربنا يستر....يجب على الكنيسة التدخل لايقاف هؤلاء...فهم لا يمثلوننا بشيء...


----------



## عروبي (14 مارس 2010)

ياإخوتي ربنا يسوع المسيح يقول (طوبى لكم إذاإظطهدوكم وعيروكم من أجل إسمي كاذبين إفرحوا وتهللوا فهوذا أجركم عظيم في السماء)
ويقول الرب أيضآ (أحبوا أعداءكم أحسنوا إلى مبغظيكم باركوا لأعنيكم وصلوا لأجل الذين يسيؤون إليكم)
ياأخي العزيز لاتفرح بهكذا أمور لأن الله لو كان يريد أن يدفع الشر بالشر يستطيع أن يرسل جيشآ من السماء ليهلك مثل هؤلاء الذين يقتلون إخوننا لكن الله يريدنا أن نتحلى بالصبر والإيمان والمحبة لنتخلص من شر إبليس


----------



## الملك العقرب (14 مارس 2010)

لا يا سوني الامر مش هيوصل للدرجادي انشاء الله مع ان ده هيبقي طبيعي في ظل الضخط الشديد الي بيتعرضله الاقباط بس احنا صبرنا طويل و مستنين ضربة السماء الي اكيد اقوي بكتير من ضربت الارض ربنا يدبر الحال علي احسن حال


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (14 مارس 2010)

*ربنا يستر ومش توصل لكدة من الاساس​*


----------



## MATTEW (14 مارس 2010)

antonius قال:


> خبر سيء....ربنا يستر....يجب على الكنيسة التدخل لايقاف هؤلاء...فهم لا يمثلوننا بشيء...


*
لا يا انطونيوس هو بيقول انه ميتمناش ان ده يحصل 
*


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (14 مارس 2010)

*غريب امر المسيحيين
البعض لا يستنكر ما يحدث للمسيحيين قدر استنكارة لخبر وهمي عن قيام سباب مسيحي برد الحق وانقاذ فتياتنا ومحلاتنا وكنائسنا
فالبعض يفضل اغتصاب اخوتة وقتل  اهلة وحرق كنيستة علي الدفاع عن نفسة
حجة وهمية نحن لسنا المسيح حتي نسكت ولا نأخذ حقنا
المسيح سمح لنفسة لكل ما جري لة لان هذة خطتة لتخليص البشرية ولم يطلب منا الا ان نكون حكماء
ليست حكمة ان تتفرج علي اهانة دينك والهك وشرف اخواتك
ميليشيات لتحرير الرهائن فقط!! ورغم ذلك الكل ينتقد
نستحق كل ما يجري لنا لاننا جبناء​*


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (14 مارس 2010)

*كما ذكرت مرارا وتكرارا
لم قام شاب مسيحي شجاع مرة بقتل مجرم يجب ان يتم قتلة في كل الديانات والقوانين لما تكرر الامر مجددا
اعتقد ان هذا اقل رد ممكن فنحن لن نفعل كما فعلوا هم ونهاجم المساجد ولكن هذا اقل ما نفعلة
فهذا ليس خطأ
فهل قتل مجرم وحشرة نجسة وجرثومة خبيثة يعتبر خطأ؟
يكون قتلة حرام لو هناك شرطة عادلة تعتقلة وتعاقبة ولكن مادمت الشرطة غير نزيهة فالرب يؤيدنا ان ندافع عن شرفنا
هل الرب يخضب حين نثأر من ابناء الشيطان؟!! الم يقل انة اعطانة السلطان لندوس الحيات والعقارب
هل السلطان هو ان نسكت او نصلي فقط؟
ام ترددون الكلام ان الرب هو من سيثأر
الرب يتركنا نعاني مرارا وتكرارا حتي يعلمنا الدرس الذي نصمم ان لا نتعلمة وهو ان علينا دور يجب ان نقوم بة
اقلة ان نثأر لشرفنا
كلامكم يكون سليم لو تطبقوة في كل الاحوال ولكن اغلبكم او كلكم في أي موقف يحدث لة مشكلة سيقوم لاعادة حقة بكل الطرق لكن حين يكون الموقف كبير تتعذرون بالتعاليم المسيحية لتبررون تخاذلكم​*


----------



## MATTEW (14 مارس 2010)

coptic_knight قال:


> *غريب امر المسيحيين
> البعض لا يستنكر ما يحدث للمسيحيين قدر استنكارة لخبر وهمي عن قيام سباب مسيحي برد الحق وانقاذ فتياتنا ومحلاتنا وكنائسنا
> فالبعض يفضل اغتصاب اخوتة وقتل  اهلة وحرق كنيستة علي الدفاع عن نفسة
> حجة وهمية نحن لسنا المسيح حتي نسكت ولا نأخذ حقنا
> ...



*مينفعش دينا مقالش كده مقلناس نستخدم السلاح و الوصايا بتقول لا تقتل مينفعش نخالف الوصايا امسك اعصابك و بلاش تقول كلام مينفعش يتقال احنا لو هناخد حقنا بأيدينا هنبقي زيهم لكن احنا احسن منهم 
*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (14 مارس 2010)

> و بلاش تقول كلام مينفعش يتقال احنا لو هناخد حقنا  بأيدينا هنبقي زيهم لكن احنا احسن منهم



صح...


----------



## DODY2010 (14 مارس 2010)

الرب يدافع عنكم وانتم تصمتون


----------



## sony_33 (14 مارس 2010)

شكرا اخواتى على ارائكم​


----------



## sony_33 (16 مارس 2010)

شكرا احبائى لمروركم​


----------



## بنت كلوج (16 مارس 2010)

*اخوتى الاحباء*
*انا تراودنى هذة الافكار مثلكم*
*لكن*
*الروح القدس ينبهنى بسرعة ان استخدم الاسلحة الالهية وهى الصوم والصلاة وعشرة الله المستمرة فلا يوجد وقت لدينا يجب ان نسرع بحياتنا بالله..فنحن الفائزين اكيد بالمسيح*
*ربنا يبارككم*​


----------



## sony_33 (16 مارس 2010)

شكرا اختى لمرورك​


----------



## Alcrusader (16 مارس 2010)

أنا مع حركتكم هذه وأؤيدها لأني  أعرف اش يعني الإضتهاد والحصار. نحن في لبنان وصل فترة تخلى عنا الجميع والكل وقف ضدنا حتى أعز الحلفاء.
فالكل من كان قادر على حمل سلاح للدفاع عن نفسه حمل، حتى الرهبان حملوا السلاح والدفاعوا على نفسهم وعلى رعيتهم. 
يقول لنا يسوع كونوا حكماء كالحيات وبسطاء كالحمام.

ويقول لنا الرب يسوع المسيح في متّى 5: 44-45:"من ضربك على خدك الأيمن، أدر له الأيسر، ومن أخذ عباءتك، فاعطه رداءك"


ولكن يقول لنا في الرب يسوع المسيح (متى16:10-21):
"16 *ها أنا أرسلكم كغنم في وسط ذئاب، فكونوا حكماء كالحيات وبسطاء كالحمام*
17 ولكن احذروا من الناس، لأنهم سيسلمونكم إلى مجالس، وفي مجامعهم يجلدونكم
 18 وتساقون أمام ولاة وملوك من أجلي شهادة لهم وللأمم
 19 فمتى أسلموكم فلا تهتموا كيف أو بما تتكلمون، لأنكم تعطون في تلك الساعة ما تتكلمون به
 20 لأن لستم أنتم المتكلمين بل روح أبيكم الذي يتكلم فيكم 21 وسيسلم الأخ أخاه إلى الموت، والأب ولده، ويقوم الأولاد على والديهم ويقتلونهم..."

لا يمكننا أن نبقى دائماً راضخين وتحت الإضتهاد والظلم والتعدي على حقوقنا وارضنا.
قد لا يكون الحل المناسب بالقوة لكن أحياناً على احدهم أن يتصرف حتى وإن كان يعرف عوقب أفعاله.

*لأن  الرب السيد المسيح قال: " من يأخذ بالسيف فبالسيف يؤخذ"*


----------



## Alcrusader (16 مارس 2010)

لكن بالصلاة نتخطى كل الصعوبات، لأن المسيح قال :"*ستعانون الشدّة* في *العالم*، *فاصبروا لها*، *لقد غلبتُ العالم*"(يو 16 :33).


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (16 مارس 2010)

alcrusader قال:


> أنا مع حركتكم هذه وأؤيدها لأني  أعرف اش يعني الإضتهاد والحصار. نحن في لبنان وصل فترة تخلى عنا الجميع والكل وقف ضدنا حتى أعز الحلفاء.
> فالكل من كان قادر على حمل سلاح للدفاع عن نفسه حمل، حتى الرهبان حملوا السلاح والدفاعوا على نفسهم وعلى رعيتهم.
> يقول لنا يسوع كونوا حكماء كالحيات وبسطاء كالحمام.
> 
> ...





*الف شكر لرأيك المبارك الذي أرشدك الرب لة
لو كان اهلنا في مصر مثل الاخوة بلبنان المسيحيين الذين حاربوا للدفاع عن شرفهم وارضهم
لما كنا الان نقاسي الويل
لكنة الخطأ في تفسير الايات وروح الجبن والتخاذل المتخفية في تفسيرات للايات بشكل عشوائي​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (17 مارس 2010)

لا احد يفسر الا بالروح القدس كما قال معلمنا بطرس

فلنقرا تفسيرات الاباء اذن و باذن الرب مش عشوائيه هتكون

سلام المسيح


----------



## Coptic Man (17 مارس 2010)

لو هتقدر الميليشات دي تحقق فعلا الاهداف دي بدون هدر دماء لاحد سواء من المسلمين او مننا فبصراحة اتمني وجودها

ولكن ارفض وجود امنيات باهداف ارضية بحته 

فنحن اخذنا تطويبة جميلة لا احب ان نفقدها بسبب فكر فاسد

ولكن طوبي لكن لانكم لستم من هذا العالم

فلسنا مطالبين ان نطلب مثلما يطلب الذين من العالم 

شكرا اخي سوني علي الموضوع​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (17 مارس 2010)

الاهداف الارضيه مؤقته

كلام المسيح له المجد(الكلام مفسر نفسه)

 أجاب يسوع: «ليست مملكتي من هذا العالم. ولو كانت مملكتي من هذا العالم،  لكان حراسي يجاهدون لكي لا أسلم إلى اليهود. أما الآن فمملكتي ليست من  هنا». 

سلام و نعمه


----------



## Alcrusader (17 مارس 2010)

أنا معكم يا اخوتي، ولكن الله يقول لنا أن ندافع عن نفسنا. 
نعم من ضربك على خدك الأيمن أدر له الأيسر، ولكن هناك حدود.* نعم نستشهد للمسيح، ولكن إلى متى.*
 أحيانا على المرء أن يقوم بشيء في التاريخ، قد لا يرضي مشيئة الله أو قد يخطئ إلى الاخرين، ولكن بنظري هو يضحي بنفسه من أجل أولاده وأولاد أولاده الذين سيأتون من بعده.* قد يضحي بنفسه ليعيش من سيأتي من بعده بأمان وحرية.* 
 الله لا يبرر القتل بأي طريقة من الطرق.
فهو واضح جداً في الوصاية الله العشر. "لا تقتل" "لا تسرق" "لا تشهد بالزور"...* ولكن أحياناً على لمرئ التصرف للدفاع وليس لل هجوم. وأعتقد أن تفسير الإنجيل تسمح لنا بال دفاع نفسنا.
*


----------



## zezza (17 مارس 2010)

مليشيات مرة واحدة !!!!!!!!!!!!!
طب حتى نعمل الاول مظاهرات سامية بعديين نعمل مليشيات 
الصراحة ربنا هو اللى بيدافع عنا 
فى وسط الاضطهاد فى العصر الرومانى و العصر الاسلامى القديم ما سمعناش ان المسيحيين قاوموا او حاربوا كانوا بيسلموا كل حياتهم للمسيح عن طيب خاطر 
"" لى الحياة هى المسيح و الموت هو ربح ""
ربنا هو اللى بيدافع عننا مش محتاجين حد يدافع عنا


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (17 مارس 2010)

alcrusader قال:


> أنا معكم يا اخوتي، ولكن الله يقول لنا أن ندافع عن نفسنا.
> نعم من ضربك على خدك الأيمن أدر له الأيسر، ولكن هناك حدود.* نعم نستشهد للمسيح، ولكن إلى متى.*
> أحيانا على المرء أن يقوم بشيء في التاريخ، قد لا يرضي مشيئة الله أو قد يخطئ إلى الاخرين، ولكن بنظري هو يضحي بنفسه من أجل أولاده وأولاد أولاده الذين سيأتون من بعده.* قد يضحي بنفسه ليعيش من سيأتي من بعده بأمان وحرية.*
> الله لا يبرر القتل بأي طريقة من الطرق.
> ...



*و هل الميليشيات نوع من الدفاع اخي؟؟؟؟

اذا كنا بنهاجم الجهاد الديني عند المسلمين تقوموا تجيبوا القرف دا عندنا

قولوا كدا لاي حد في اوروبا يقولك الدين سبب البلاوي و الحروب

اصلا الحرب لاجل الدين حماقه و غباء

الدفاع المشروع عن النفس و صد الاعتداء مشروع جدا و لا يحتاج لميليشيات حربيه

انما نعمل ميليشيات لابتزاز المسلمين بقي و نفرض قوتنا يبقي ساعتنا رمينا ربنا و توكلنا علي نفسنا

اه بالمناسبه

انا عندي رايي

نسئل راعي او اب في كنيسه يقولنا رايه احسن بدل التخبط الفكري دا

من امتا و المسيحي بيجاهد

المسلمين كسحوا البلاد و غزوها و المسيحيين عارفين انهم مامورين بعدم حمل السيف

بعد القرون دي كلها نتغير

اه ماهو اصل المجي التاني قرب و هيحصل اعجب من كدا

الدفاع المشروع الواجب النفاذ عن المال و العرض و البيت شئ

و الميليشيات الحربيه الاثنيه القوميه شي تاني

كدا المسيحيه بقيت وطن و دين و كدا المسيحيين هيقلبوا محمديين

مش كدا ولا ايه

سلام المسيح القيه لكم*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (17 مارس 2010)

> وأعتقد أن تفسير الإنجيل تسمح لنا  بال دفاع نفسنا.



طبعا لان لينا كرامه الحمد لله

و لكن الميليشيات زي ما قالت زيزا مش لينا

في العصر الروماني و الاسلامي القديم كانت الحاجه ملحه و لم تحدث

عموما راي احد رجالات الكنيسه افضل لنا

سلام


----------



## MATTEW (17 مارس 2010)

*الناس لما تجمتع تجتمع علي الخير و الرب يبارك و يكون وسطهم لكن لما يجتمعم علي الشر و السوء الرب لا يبارك عملهم 

الميليشيات امر مرفوض حتي في الدفاع الان كل من يحمل السلاح فبالسلاح يقتل كقول المسيح له المجد 

«رُدَّ  سَيْفَكَ إِلَى مَكَانِهِ. لأَنَّ كُلَّ الَّذِينَ يَأْخُذُونَ السَّيْفَ  بِالسَّيْفِ يَهْلِكُونَ! 

الرب يدافع عنا و نحن صامتون 

سلام المسيح مع الكل *


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (17 مارس 2010)

*ما هو دة الي جايبنا للوراء*
*خليكم ملطشة انتظروا ربنا ينزل يخلصكم كدة من السماء بمعجزات كل يوم عشان انتم تاكلوا وتشربوا وتعملوا كل شي ولا تتعبوا وربنا يخلصكم ويحميكم ويحارب ولا تتعبون انتم في شي *
*جميل انتظروا الموت بأبتسامة واهية وكلام نفسي عن المحبة والسلام وتأخذون امثلة للشعب اليهودي قبل الميلاد ب 4000 سنة موقف واحد الرب حارب عنهم عند البحر الاحمر ولا تذكرون كل الحروب التي حاربوا بها*
*قد تقولون هؤلاء قديما اذن الاية التي تفرحون بها عن ان الرب يحارب عن ونحن نصمت هي قديمة ايضا*
*جعلتم العالم كلة يهين المسيحية بسببكم ويصفها انها دين الجبن والخوف والتخاذل*
*هل قتل *** من عصابات اسلامية تتبع النبي الكذاب تحرق كنائس رب المجد وتغتصب بناتة وتقتل اولادة وتحرق بيوتهم*
*هل قتل *** منهم لجعل الباقي يخافون جريمة وضد المسيحية؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1*
*فسروا المسيحية كما تريدون لكن لا تفرضوا رأيكم علي أحد*
*أذن هل الاخوة بلبنان مخطئين حين حاربوا بالحرب الاهلية؟*
*انتم عندكم عقل ولكن لا تستخدموة فما ابسط ترديد اية تحفظونها من القدم*
*اذن من الافضل جعل لبنان اسلامية ويترك اخوتنا اللبنانيون انفسم يقتلون ويسكتوا هل هذا ما تريدونة؟*​ 
*تحية لكم اخوتنا بلبنان حاربتم والرب بارككم وحصدتم تعبكم ودمكم بشرف والرب لم ينسي*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (17 مارس 2010)

> خليكم ملطشة انتظروا ربنا ينزل  يخلصكم كدة من السماء بمعجزات كل يوم عشان انتم تاكلوا وتشربوا وتعملوا كل  شي ولا تتعبوا وربنا يخلصكم ويحميكم ويحارب ولا تتعبون انتم في شي



كيرياليسون


----------



## MATTEW (17 مارس 2010)

*اسمع الأيه دي و كفايه كده 

وَلَكِنْ  أَقُولُ لَكُمْ يَا أَحِبَّائِي: لاَ تَخَافُوا مِنَ الَّذِينَ يَقْتُلُونَ  الْجَسَدَ وَبَعْدَ ذَلِكَ لَيْسَ لَهُمْ مَا يَفْعَلُونَ أَكْثَرَ. *


----------



## MATTEW (17 مارس 2010)

*عندي سؤال تاني ليك يا **COPTIC_KNIGHT

ايه احساسك و انت بتقتل واحد مسلم او بتضرب واحد مسلم 

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هل هتبقي سعيد لما تموته  و تقول اصله قتلي اخواتي 

*


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (17 مارس 2010)

*الاية جميلة ولكن لما اموت وانا بدافع عن شرف اختي في المسيح واحميها
انا مش باقول هاجموهم واقتلوهم 
بس لما واحد يحاول يهاجم كنيسة الهك ويعتدي علي اختك والامن يحمية يبقي المسيحية واي مذهب او شريعة او دين او قانون يمنحك الحق في الدفاع عن اختك ونفسك ولو وصل الامر لقتلة
هل اغتصاب اختك اهم من الدفاع عنها
هل ستحزن لقتل اتباع النبي الكذاب ولا تحزن لشرف اخواتك المهراق كل يوم واباحة كنائسنا
لو هذا رأيك فأنت حر بة​*


----------



## MATTEW (17 مارس 2010)

coptic_knight قال:


> *الاية جميلة ولكن لما اموت وانا بدافع عن شرف اختي في المسيح واحميها
> انا مش باقول هاجموهم واقتلوهم
> بس لما واحد يحاول يهاجم كنيسة الهك ويعتدي علي اختك والامن يحمية يبقي المسيحية واي مذهب او شريعة او دين او قانون يمنحك الحق في الدفاع عن اختك ونفسك ولو وصل الامر لقتلة
> هل اغتصاب اختك اهم من الدفاع عنها
> ...



*تمام انا معاك في كل حاجه لكن برضه قولي لما اروح اقتله هل هبقي سعيد لما اعمل كده و هل هرتاح هل قدام ربنا هقوله علشان اغتصب اختي 

الوصايا بتقول لا تقتل مينفعش حتي لو عمل ايه مينفعش اقتل 

و برضه لو بدافع عن حد في خناقه مثلا مموتوش حتي لو من اتباع النبي الكذاب و لو مثلا حد اغتصب اختي صحيح هبقي عايز اقتله بس مش هعمل كده الأني هاخد ايه لما اقتله و اشوف دمه في ايدي 

بص انا مش زعلان منك او من تفكيرك الأن اي واحد مسيحي و بيشوف اللي بيحصل لينا في اخوتنا هيبقي نفسه يروح يفجر نفسه فيهم ( اتباع النبي الكذاب ) بس مش هينفع 
*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (17 مارس 2010)

هههههههه بقولكوا ايه

ما نفجر نفسنا بالمره في مولات و جوامع و نتساوي بيهم

سلام


----------



## geegoo (19 مارس 2010)

*الفارس القبطي ....
سلام و نعمة رب المجد يسوع المسيح معك ....
احنا مش مستنيين ربنا ينزل يخلصنا لأنه نزل فعلا و خلصنا ....
و لما كان موجود أمر بطرس برد سيفه ....
أمر ... مش اقتراح أو حتي وصية ....
أنا معرفش تاريخ الحرب اللبنانية و لا ملابساتها و لكن ... هل هذا هو ما تراه مثلا يحتذي ؟
حرب أهلية ؟؟؟
طيب احنا دخلنا حرب .. و كمان كسبناها ... ممكن تعرفني هنوصل لايه ؟
حكم ... مش هدفنا ...
سلطة ... ما تلزمناش ...
مال ... أصل كل الشرور و كمان ربنا مش سايبنا نشحت يعني ...
كرامة ... أي كرامة في القتل و الدمار و دماء الابرياء ؟؟؟؟؟
البابا شنودة قال مرة ....
اللي بيزني نقول عليه قادر يزني ؟ و لا مش قادر يعيش طاهر ؟؟؟
اللي بيسرق نقول عليه قادر يسرق ؟ و لا مش قادر يعيش شريف ؟؟؟
اللي بيكذب نقول عليه قادر يكذب ؟ و لا مش قادر يعيش صادق ؟؟؟
و اقتباسي من البابا معناه ....
ايه هي القوة الحقيقية ؟؟؟؟
فكر معايا ...*


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (19 مارس 2010)

*اعتقد ان ما اقولة واقعي ومقنع
بلاش تحرف لكلامي انا قل ندافع عن نفسنا وشرفنا وكنائسنا واعراضنا مهما كلف الامر
هل الدفاع عن نفسنا تعتبرة حرب اهلية؟​*


----------



## nerooo_jesus (19 مارس 2010)

لا ولاد المسيح المفروض مش يعملوا كدة ايا كانت الضغوط والاضطهادات اللى بنتعرض ليهــــا
بس ولاد الملك معروفين بمحبة حتى الاعداااء


----------



## Alcrusader (19 مارس 2010)

coptic_knight قال:


> *ما هو دة الي جايبنا للوراء*
> *خليكم ملطشة انتظروا ربنا ينزل يخلصكم كدة من السماء بمعجزات كل يوم عشان انتم تاكلوا وتشربوا وتعملوا كل شي ولا تتعبوا وربنا يخلصكم ويحميكم ويحارب ولا تتعبون انتم في شي *
> *جميل انتظروا الموت بأبتسامة واهية وكلام نفسي عن المحبة والسلام وتأخذون امثلة للشعب اليهودي قبل الميلاد ب 4000 سنة موقف واحد الرب حارب عنهم عند البحر الاحمر ولا تذكرون كل الحروب التي حاربوا بها*
> *قد تقولون هؤلاء قديما اذن الاية التي تفرحون بها عن ان الرب يحارب عن ونحن نصمت هي قديمة ايضا*
> ...


يدوم صليبك coptic_knight
نحن لم نحارب لأننا كنا نريد أن نحارب. من حارب، حارب للدفاع عن عرضه، وارض أجداده، وعن دينهم. أنا معك يسوع يقول من قتل السيف، فبالسيف يقتل. ولكن قال أيضاً، يقول 
(متى16:10-28):
"16* ها أنا أرسلكم كغنم في وسط ذئاب، فكونوا حكماء كالحيات وبسطاء كالحمام*
17 ولكن احذروا من الناس، لأنهم سيسلمونكم إلى مجالس، وفي مجامعهم يجلدونكم
 18 وتساقون أمام ولاة وملوك من أجلي شهادة لهم وللأمم
19 فمتى أسلموكم فلا تهتموا كيف أو بما تتكلمون، لأنكم تعطون في تلك الساعة ما تتكلمون به
20 لأن لستم أنتم المتكلمين بل روح أبيكم الذي يتكلم فيكم
21 وسيسلم الأخ أخاه إلى الموت، والأب ولده، ويقوم الأولاد على والديهم ويقتلونهم

22 وتكونون مبغضين من الجميع من أجل  اسمي. ولكن الذي يصبر إلى المنتهى فهذا يخلص"

كانت الحكمة وقتها أن ندافع عن نفسنا. ولم يكون هناك حل ثاني.
فالحرب كانت كلها وسخة وقذرة إلى أقصى الحدود. وأنا لن أدخل في كل تفاصيلها، لكن سأتكلم عنها بشكل موجز جداً.
كان الهدف *التوطين* جعل لبنان موطن ثاني للفلسطينين، وجعل لبنان دولة مسلمة سنية، على أن يكون ياسر عرفات رئيس هذه الدولة. وذلك من خلال صفقات وسخة وقذرة قام بها هذا "المجرم" من أجل حفنة من المال والسلطة. فتأمر مع الاسرائيلين على شعبه وعلينا نحن في لبنان وبدعم مطلق له، أن ذاك، من كل رؤسا دول العربية وبغط نظر أمريكي.
وطبعاً المسلمين في لبنان كانوا موافقين مع هذا الأمر أن ذاك، وبدعم سعودي واضح. فكان المسلمين يشكلون أن ذاك بالإضافة إلى غيرهم من الطوائف الأخرى والأقلية يشكلون 15% من سكان لبنان، وكان المسيحين يشكلون 85%. وطبعاً لم يرضوا بحصتهم في الدولة، مع أن كل شي في لبنان كان يقسم ٥٠٪  مسيحي و٥٠٪ مسلم في كل شئ. في الدولة، بين الناس، في كل شئ وفي كل مكان. ولكن طبعاً هذا لم يرضيهم، فكانوا يردوا كل شئ، ولم يرضوا أن يكون تحت "حكم مسيحي"  بما أن لبنان الدولة الوحيدة العربية التي رئيسها مسيحي...
 المهم، حصلت الحرب وبدعم داخلي من المسلمين، ودعم إقليمي في الدول العربية، *كالسعودية* وفلسطين، و غيرها من الدول التي أفضل أن لا أذكر اسمها ...حتى سورية وقفت ضدنا في معظم الأحيان (مع إعتذاري للإخوة من هذه الدول فأنا لا اقصدكم بل أقصد الحكام) فكان الكل ضدنا. كان الهدف اخرجنا من ارضنا وتهجيرنا إلى كندا، أو غيرها من الدول، حيث كانت السفن الكندية طول الحرب متوقفة على سواحلنا بإنتظار المسيحين لتأخذهم، أو بالأحرى لتهجرهم إلى كندا ويعيشوا في مخيمات أو كنتونات، ونسمى لاجئين لبنانيني.
فالحرب كانت دفعاً عن النفس، وبفضل الله مازلنا في ارضنا، ولن نهجر ارضنا بإذن الله. لم يستطيع المسلمين من دخول شبر من بيروت الشرقية. فكانت بيروت أن ذاك مقسومة شرقية مسيحية، وغربية مسلمة.  مع كل الدعم الكل الخارجي والداخلي وأسلحة ومال، ولم يستطيعوا اخرجنا من ارضنا. ومع أن سكان لبنان الأن 55%  مسلمين و-45% مسيحين رغم كل التهجير والترهيب والقتل على الهوية، ومع انو المسلمين غيروا نظام  البلد وزبطوا كل شئ على ان يكون بامرتهم وتهميش المسيحين، واعطائهم مراكز في السلطة سخيفة أو مراكز لا يمكنهم فعل شئ فيها، ورفض إعطاء جنسية للمسيحين الزين ولدوا في خارج البلاد قصةً إن كانوا مسيحين... وغيرها من  المحاولات القذرة والجبانة. وبالرغم من كل شئ، فمازال عدة المسيحين اللبنانين أكثر من ٣٠ مليون والمسلمون لا يتخطون ٣ مليون. ولكن الأن في لبنان هناك محولات جديدة الإعادة تصحيح تلك الأمور التي حصلت لما كان المسيحين مهمشين... ونتمنى أن تصلح الأمور، ولكن هذا ليس بشيء سهل، بما أنه هناك دعم داخلي ودعم إقليمي من دول عديدة تفضل أن لا تعود السلطة بيد المسيحين، أو على الأقل أن يعطى لهم ٥٠٪ التي هم أحق فيها. بما أن دولة لبنان الكبير المسيحين هم الذين انشأوها ومع انهم كانوا أكثرية رفضوا أن يكون الحكم كله بي يدهم، وقسموا كل شئ في السلطة بالنصف، بين المسلمين والمسيحين. ورفضوا أن يتفردوا في الحكم...

 ونحن مستعدين ندافع عن نفسنا وعرضنا بكل الوسائل الممكنة. وإن كان المصير هو جهنم، فنضحي عن نفسنا، ولكن ليعيش اولادنا وأولاد اولادنا بسلام.
 الدفاع عن عرضك شئ، وقتل الاخرين والهجوم عليهم شيء ثاني. نعم نستطيع أن نسامح، ليس ٧ مرت بل ٧٠ مرة ٧ مرات كما يقول لنا يسوع المسيح. ولكن أحياناً الإنسان يتصرف غرائزياً. ويدخل في متاريس لا يستطيع الخرج منها بسهولة.

مع هذا وكله، أنا أقول،* أقوى سلاح للدفاع والهجوم هو الصلاة.* *ولكن الصلاة وحدها لا تكفي، فعلينا أن ندعم الصلاة بالفعل الصالح.

* ابتسامة المسيحي تفقد القاتل لذة القتل. ​


----------



## Alcrusader (19 مارس 2010)

coptic_knight قال:


> *اعتقد ان ما اقولة واقعي ومقنع
> بلاش تحرف لكلامي انا قل ندافع عن نفسنا وشرفنا وكنائسنا واعراضنا مهما كلف الامر
> هل الدفاع عن نفسنا تعتبرة حرب اهلية؟​*


لو اخوتنا في مصر دفعوا عن نفسهم منذ الأول، لما كان وضعهم كما هو الأن.
فاخوتنا الذين هم أحق بهذه الأرض. هذه أرض الأقباط. هم الأحق بها!! هكذا تصير؟
يصير ابنائها مهمشين ليس لديهم حقوق ولا مناصب في الدولة و أحياناً يعملوا أسوأ من معاملة الحيونات ... الوضع لا يرضى السكوت عن ذلك!
 ليس بالضرورة التصرف عسكرياً، ولكن هناك أنواع عديدة من الضغوط كالضغط الشعبي، أو الضغط الدولي....


----------



## sony_33 (19 مارس 2010)

شكرا اخواتى لهذة المناقشة الممتعة​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (19 مارس 2010)

> ليس بالضرورة التصرف عسكرياً، ولكن هناك  أنواع عديدة من الضغوط كالضغط الشعبي، أو الضغط الدولي..



اهو دا كلامييييييييييي

اذن متفقين اخي

سلام و نعمه


----------



## MATTEW (19 مارس 2010)

alcrusader قال:


> لو اخوتنا في مصر دفعوا عن نفسهم منذ الأول، لما كان وضعهم كما هو الأن.
> فاخوتنا الذين هم أحق بهذه الأرض. هذه أرض الأقباط. هم الأحق بها!! هكذا تصير؟
> يصير ابنائها مهمشين ليس لديهم حقوق ولا مناصب في الدولة و أحياناً يعملوا أسوأ من معاملة الحيونات ... الوضع لا يرضى السكوت عن ذلك!
> ليس بالضرورة التصرف عسكرياً، ولكن هناك أنواع عديدة من الضغوط كالضغط الشعبي، أو الضغط الدولي....



*الأسف الشعب المصري عموما مش المسيحي فقط اصبح شعب خامل مشغول بمشاغل الدنيا ( اللي الحكومه حطاها ) و كذلك الأب او الأم عارفين انهم لو عملم اي حاجه غلط هترجع علي اولادهم  و عليهم و بالتالي يرضون السكوت *


----------



## Alcrusader (20 مارس 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> اهو دا كلامييييييييييي
> 
> اذن متفقين اخي
> 
> سلام و نعمه


أنا معك عزيزتي، ولكن إلى متى؟؟؟؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (20 مارس 2010)

يعني تحب مثلا المسيحيين يعملوا جيش عرقي طائفي و يجاهدوا

ماشي

خليني معاك

اولا هيدفاع عن حقوق المسيحيين و يجيبها

هل المسلمين بكل عصبيتهم و شرهم هيسكتوا

هينزلوا تخريب و حرق في الكنايس و اعتدجاء عليكم دا اولا

ثانيا الجيش دا الي لحقوقكم هيتحول لجيش طائفي هدفه الهجوم علي المسلمين بعدما كان جيش لحقوق الاقباط هيقلب لان شهوه القتال و الدم شهوه لا تقل عن المخدرات

هل تضمن اخي عمل الشيطان في العقول وقتها

ثم انه الاضطهاد الاسلامي و الروماني كان افظع ليه ما حاربوش وقتها 

و كمان المتحولين زيي ليهم اهالي مسلمين

اعمل فيهم ايه اقتلهم مثلا و اقول لنفسي سانضم للجيش المسيحي و احارب اهلي و ليكن ما يكن و ليعتدي علي امي المسلمه و اختي المسلمه و ليحدث ما يحدث

و هذا العنف سيكون سبب عثره

لانه كثير من المسلمون يقبلون الكلمه بفرح هذه الايام و ياتون للرب بحماس

العنف و العنصريه و حب الدم سيكون عثره لهم كي يحبوا المسيحيه

ثم انه افرض شباب قبطي اتجنن و قال نعمل عمليات فدائيه و راح فجر نفسه في مكان للمسلمين و كان بينهم ناس ابرياء لا ذنب لهم ولا يضهدون احدا

و ما ضمنكم ان الرد لن يكون حرق كنائس و اغتصاب اضعاف اضعاف الي بيحصل الان

ثم ان العنصريه ستشمل الطوائف الاخري فمثلا ان رفض الكاثوليكي او الانجيلي الاشتراك بالميليشات سوف يعاملون كالمسلمون و اكثر كانهم كفار

و ما ادراكم انه قد يترع عن تلك الميليشيات عصابات سلب و نهب للمسلمين من ضعفاء الايمان من الاقباط الذين سيغريهم ابليس كما اغري يهوذا

لاحظ اخي المسلمين في مصر اكثر من 80 في الميه 

تخيل بقي الاستقواء و الاجرام يعملوا ايه

تخيل انت كل العواقب دي هتلاقي انك تجنبت حمام دم

ثم هل رميتوا تعاليم المسيح عرض الحائط

ان استغنيتوا عنه فلا تعودوا تقولوا لما لا يسمع لنا الرب

لقساوه قلوبنا

مش كدا ولا ايه

فكر اخي الكريم هتلاقي سيناريو ارعب مما يحدث تلك الايام

مش كدا ولا غلطانه

المسيحيه دين لا حرب فيه ولا جهاد و من اراد غير ذلك فليبحث عن غيره كما هتلر تمني

الدفاع عن الحق و صد المعتدي و توصيل القضيه للعالم و حتي الاضرابات و المظاهرات مشروع اما بقي ما هو اكثر سيفني الناس لا العكس

اذا كان في المظاهرات و بيبهدلوا الاقباط و يعتدي عليهم بلا دافع كما يحدث الان فما بالك لو كونوا جيشا دينيا

سلام و نعمه


----------



## Alcrusader (20 مارس 2010)

حسناً عزيزتي حى امشي معك،
لو حصل وهجم رجال مسلمين على بيت ما، وحاولوا يعتدوا على النسوان، طيب رجال البيت حى يعملوا إيه؟
هل رجال البيت حيقولوا للوحوش الماعز المسلمين تفضلوا استمتعوا ولم تخلصوا إندهولنا؟؟؟؟ أو حيدفعوا عن شرفهم وحتى لو بالسلاح.؟

لو هجم المسلمين الهمجيين على كنيسة القرية وبدأوا بالتكسير فيها، وكسروا الصلبان، وكسروا الصور، ودنسوا المذبح والقربان، وبزقوا وسبو وشتموا  المسيح والعذراء والقديسين، واحرقوا الكنيسة... طيبه الناس ح تبقى مكتوفة اليدين أو تحول أن توقفهم ولو بقوة السلاح أن تخرجهم من الكنيسة، وبيوقفوهم عند حدهم وتجعلهم يفكروا ١٠٠ مرة قبل أن يعدوها؟

لو كنت ماشية عل طريق، ورأيت كاهن الراعية مشي عل طريق، وبيجي بضعة زعران من المسلمين بيضربوا الكاهن بالسكين، أو بيهجموا عليه بالعصي واللبيط. هل تقفي بأرضك وبتدأ تصلي، أو بتروحي وبتحاولي تعملي شئ؟ هل الناس تبقى واقفة أو بتروح بتدافع عن الكاهن؟

وغيرها منين الأمثلة.... لو الناس بيضعوا المعتدي عند حده، ما كان المعتدي تخطى حده من الأساس.


----------



## geegoo (20 مارس 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> يعني تحب مثلا المسيحيين يعملوا جيش عرقي طائفي و يجاهدوا
> 
> ماشي
> 
> ...


*في الصميم ......*


----------



## geegoo (20 مارس 2010)

alcrusader قال:


> حسناً عزيزتي حى امشي معك،





alcrusader قال:


> لو حصل وهجم رجال مسلمين على بيت ما، وحاولوا يعتدوا على النسوان، طيب رجال البيت حى يعملوا إيه؟
> هل رجال البيت حيقولوا للوحوش الماعز المسلمين تفضلوا استمتعوا ولم تخلصوا إندهولنا؟؟؟؟ أو حيدفعوا عن شرفهم وحتى لو بالسلاح.؟
> 
> لو هجم المسلمين الهمجيين على كنيسة القرية وبدأوا بالتكسير فيها، وكسروا الصلبان، وكسروا الصور، ودنسوا المذبح والقربان، وبزقوا وسبو وشتموا  المسيح والعذراء والقديسين، واحرقوا الكنيسة... طيبه الناس ح تبقى مكتوفة اليدين أو تحول أن توقفهم ولو بقوة السلاح أن تخرجهم من الكنيسة، وبيوقفوهم عند حدهم وتجعلهم يفكروا ١٠٠ مرة قبل أن يعدوها؟
> ...


*ما حدش قال كده برضه ....
هو ما فيش غير يمين أوي و شمال أوي ....
 الدفاع عن النفس حاجة و المليشيات المسلحة حاجة تانية خالص و ده الموضوع أساسا ...
*​


----------



## Alcrusader (20 مارس 2010)

geegoo قال:


> *ما حدش قال كده برضه ....
> هو ما فيش غير يمين أوي و شمال أوي ....
> الدفاع عن النفس حاجة و المليشيات المسلحة حاجة تانية خالص و ده الموضوع أساسا ...
> *​


*
طيب كيف بتدافع عن نفسك، بالشوكة والسكين؟*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (20 مارس 2010)

مصر غير لبنان اخي

التركيبه العقليه و السكانيه غير

و فكر تاني في كلامي هتلاقيها هتنتهي باجرام و عنصريه

عارف ايه مشكله بلدنا

انه الامن العنصري الوهابي بيتغاضي عن حقوق الطرف الاخر و دي خطه منظمه من الدوله للتحريض و عدم الاعتراف بالاخر يعني حتي  لو اخدنا حقنا من الناس الدوله هتضغط علي الكنيسه و تلوي دراعها لحرمان الشعب من الاسرار و دي ممكن تحصل اوي و هتقسي اكتر ماهي قاسيه بس علينا مش عليهم

دا يا سيدي هاني رمزي  بتاع الكوره كان عايز يزور القدس الكنيسه كانت هتحرمه لمجرد الخلاف هههههههه لا اصل احنا بلدنا مركزه اكتر و مفهاش تحالفات و طوائف لبنان

و ارجع اقول الملحدين اذكي ناس

لا حرب عندهم في الدين و لا للدين 

سلام و نعمه


----------



## tawfik jesus (20 مارس 2010)

خبر جميل جدا !! لو كان حقيقي ...

لا ارى اي اعتراض من المسيح على ان ندافع عن ابنائنا ونعطيهم حياة هادئة لا يغتصبوا بها !!!


----------



## sony_33 (20 مارس 2010)

شكرا اخواتى لمروروكم​


----------



## geegoo (20 مارس 2010)

alcrusader قال:


> *
> طيب كيف بتدافع عن نفسك، بالشوكة والسكين؟*


*دافع عن نفسك بدبابة لو عايز و قادر ....
بس سلاحك ده في ايدك و تحت مسؤليتك ....
مش فرد في جماعة مسلحة ...
و ساعتها يبقي من حق كل مجموعة مقتنعة بأفكارها تشيل سلاح ...
و نلاقي نفسنا في العراق التاني ....*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (20 مارس 2010)

طب مسيحيين العراق احوج مننا الفين مره للميليشيات دي و لو كونوها محدش كان هيلومهم وقتها لانهم الاعتداء ضدهم بقي رسمي و يومي و دموي

و لكن

ليه ما كونوهاش


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (21 مارس 2010)

_*الحكومة سوف تتدخل 
الامر لن يتطول لحرب اهلية او نزاع طويل
مجرد الدفاع عن النفس لنفهم المسلمين اننا لن نصمت للابد
اننا غنيمة رائعة لهم فلا شرف لنا ولا كرامة ولا شجاعة
لو تم قتل المعتدي يوما لن يجرؤ احد ان يكرر الامر مجددا قط
هذا الهدف
نضرب مرة لننقذ اجيال قادمة من مجازر عديدة بدل ان نقف ساكتين فهذا لن يرضي ربنا
ربنا جعلنا نتعب ونعمل ونشتغل ونكد ونكافح وطلب مننا ان نكون حكماء فلماذا في هذا الموضوع فقط كلكم تنقلبون ضعفاء متخاذلين؟!!
الحكومة حين ترانا نأخذ حقنا بيدنا ستحمينا حتي لا يتدهور الامر لانهم يريدون ان يظلوا بالحكم واي مشكلة ستؤثر عليهم للغاية
الهدف توصيل رسالة للحكومة وللاسلاميين
لكن.....
يضربون فينا ونسكت.......سيضربون مرارا وتكرارا هذا ام فطري وطبيعي​*_


----------



## sony_33 (21 مارس 2010)

شكرا اخواتى لارائكم​


----------



## tawfik jesus (22 مارس 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> طب مسيحيين العراق احوج مننا الفين مره للميليشيات دي و لو كونوها محدش كان هيلومهم وقتها لانهم الاعتداء ضدهم بقي رسمي و يومي و دموي
> 
> و لكن
> 
> ليه ما كونوهاش


 
ما عندهم سلاح...


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 مارس 2010)

و هل نحن من عندنا ام سنعمل مثل التنظيمات الارهابيه و نشتريه ام اننا نملك بالفعل


----------



## Alcrusader (24 مارس 2010)

*تكوين 4: 8-12
*"8 *وكلم قايين هابيل                  أخاه. وحدث إذ كانا في الحقل أن قايين قام على هابيل أخيه وقتله                 *
9 *فقال الرب لقايين:                  أين هابيل أخوك ؟ فقال: لا أعلم أحارس أنا لأخي * 
10 *فقال: ماذا فعلت ؟                  صوت دم أخيك صارخ إلي من الأرض *
11 *فالآن ملعون أنت من                  الأرض التي فتحت فاها لتقبل دم أخيك من يدك *
12 *متى عملت الأرض لا                  تعود تعطيك قوتها. تائها وهاربا تكون في الأرض"*
 واضح أن قابيل قد استخدمت نوعا من الأسلحة لقتل هابيل ومما يدل على حقيقة أن هابيل كان ينزف. لاحظ كيف أن الله استجاب لعملية القتل. لم لم يستعمل نوعا من الأسلحة النووية السيطرة ، بدلا من ذلك ، ويعاقب الشخص الذي ارتكب الجريمة.
 

 *خروج20 وما لاحقة، تظهر أن الله كان عادلاً جداً، وأنه حكم على شعبه في سيناء، ولم يمنع شعبه من إستخدم السلاح للدفاع. *كان دائما يعاقب الجاني. انه لم تنزع سلاحها المواطنين. 
 

 خروج 2:22 "                 2 *إن وجد السارق وهو                  ينقب، فضرب ومات، فليس له دم"*
 وفي هذه الآية،  والله يعلن أنه إذا ما اخترق أحد  منزلك في الليل و قتله ، أنت لست مذنبا بارتكاب جريمة قتل. هذه الآية يوضح أن 
لديك وهبة وهبها الله للدفاع عن الحق في الدفاع عن نفسك وأسرتك. 
 
 سفر التثنية 23:22-27
ويتناول هذا الممر مع الاغتصاب. لاحظ أن الآية 27 وينتهي عبارة "ولكن لم يكن هناك أحد لانقاذ حياتها". ما هي معاني مثل هذا بيان؟ المغزى هو على أي شخص كان قد سمع الصراخ، أن يتدخل. انه واجب أخلاقي للتدخل وحمايتها من التعرض للاغتصاب. الوقوف إلى جانب سيكون امرا غير اخلاقى. لقد وهبنا الله الحق ليس في الدفاع عن أنفسنا فحسب، بل أيضا عن الآخرين. 
 
 
 * عدد *1
"                 2 *أحصوا كل جماعة بني                  إسرائيل بعشائرهم وبيوت آبائهم، بعدد الأسماء، كل ذكر برأسه                 *
3 *من ابن عشرين سنة                  فصاعدا، كل خارج للحرب في إسرائيل. تحسبهم أنت وهارون حسب                  أجنادهم..."

*  *"*17 *فأخذ موسى وهارون                  هؤلاء الرجال الذين تعينوا بأسمائهم *
18 *وجمعا كل الجماعة في                  أول الشهر الثاني، فانتسبوا إلى عشائرهم وبيوت آبائهم بعدد                  الأسماء، من ابن عشرين سنة فصاعدا برؤوسهم *
19 *كما أمر الرب موسى.                  فعدهم في برية سيناء *
20 *فكان بنو رأوبين بكر إسرائيل، تواليدهم حسب عشائرهم وبيوت آبائهم، بعدد الأسماء برؤوسهم، كل ذكر من ابن عشرين سنة فصاعدا، كل خارج للحرب *
21 *كان المعدودون منهم                  لسبط رأوبين ستة وأربعين ألفا وخمس مئة... "
*في اقتصاد بلاده ، والله وضعت مواطنة المسلحة ، وليس الجيش النظامي ، 
من أجل التعامل مع شؤون الحرب فيما يتعلق باسرائيل. فمثلاً حتى لأن في سويسرا، كل منزل مزود بسلاح رشاش (أحد الأسباب التي اختارها هتلر لعدم غزو سويسرا). 

  
 1 صموئيل 19:13-22
 "19 *ولم يوجد صانع في كل                  أرض إسرائيل، لأن الفلسطينيين قالوا: لئلا يعمل العبرانيون سيفا                  أو رمحا *
20 *بل كان ينزل كل                  إسرائيل إلى الفلسطينيين لكي يحدد كل واحد سكته ومنجله وفأسه                  ومعوله *
21 *عندما كلت حدود                  السكك والمناجل والمثلثات الأسنان والفؤوس ولترويس المناسيس                  *
22 *وكان في يوم الحرب                  أنه لم يوجد سيف ولا رمح بيد جميع الشعب الذي مع شاول ومع يوناثان                  . على أنه وجد مع شاول ويوناثان ابنه"*
 نزع الفلسطينيين سلاح والإسرائيليين. تم ضبط أسلحة. ولم يسمح ومنع، للحدادين بأن يسلحوا الاسرائيلين. إن نزع سلاح الشعب هو علامة على وجود شعب مهزوم. ونزع سلاح الشعب هو علامة استعباد الناس. 
 

 أشعيا 2:1-5
 "1 *الأمور التي رآها                  إشعياء بن آموص من جهة يهوذا وأورشليم *2 *ويكون في آخر الأيام                  أن جبل بيت الرب يكون ثابتا في رأس الجبال، ويرتفع فوق التلال،                  وتجري إليه كل الأمم *
3 *وتسير شعوب كثيرة، ويقولون: هلم نصعد إلى جبل الرب، إلى بيت إله يعقوب، فيعلمنا من طرقه ونسلك في سبله. لأنه من صهيون تخرج الشريعة، ومن أورشليم كلمة الرب *
4 *فيقضي بين الأمم وينصف لشعوب كثيرين، فيطبعون سيوفهم سككا ورماحهم مناجل. لا ترفع أمة على أمة سيفا، ولا يتعلمون الحرب في ما بعد *
 5 *يا بيت يعقوب، هلم                  فنسلك في نور الرب..." 
*
  كثيرين ، بما فيها الأمم المتحدة ، ويأخذون في الجزء الأخير من الآية 4 في 
هذا المقطع ، الذي ينص على "* فيطبعون سيوفهم سككا ورماحهم مناجل*"، ويحاول أن يقول إن الله يريدنا أن تنزع السلاح. السياق يوضح ، أنه "سيتم ضرب السيوف سككا ورماحهم إلى مناجل "لما سيحكم الله نفسه، وليس عندما يحكم الإنسان.
 
متى 5: 38 - 39
 "38 *سمعتم أنه قيل: عين                  بعين وسن بسن *
39 *وأما أنا فأقول لكم                  : لا تقاوموا الشر، بل من لطمك على خدك الأيمن فحول له الآخر أيضا"*
 *يسوع لا ينقض شريعة الله في الدفاع عن النفس، بل هو ينقض  الفكرة القائمة على الإنتقام *"اذا شخص ما عبث معك مرة اليوم، تذهب غداً وتعبث معه 5 مرت" - "من ضربك كف تضربه كفين" وغيرها من الأمثلة. وكان الفريسيون يستخدمون قانون الله لتبرير هذه العقلية. هدف يسوع هو  التبرؤ من هذا الانتقام الشخصي الذي سعى بعض لتبريره والمشاركة فيه.
  *فيسوع لا يقول انه لا نستطيع أن ندافع عن أنفسنا أو الآخرين. *
 
 
 الله ينتقم إلينا. (رومية 19:12 ؛ تثنية 35:32 ؛ الأمثال 22:20).
 "                 19 *لا تنتقموا لأنفسكم                  أيها الأحباء، بل أعطوا مكانا للغضب، لأنه مكتوب: لي النقمة أنا                  أجازي، يقول الرب *
20 *فإن جاع عدوك فأطعمه                  . وإن عطش فاسقه. لأنك إن فعلت هذا تجمع جمر نار على رأسه                  *
21 *لا يغلبنك الشر بل                  اغلب الشر بالخير"*

 *"*35 *لي النقمة والجزاء.                  في وقت تزل أقدامهم. إن يوم هلاكهم قريب والمهيآت لهم مسرعة                 *
36 *لأن الرب يدين شعبه                  ، وعلى عبيده يشفق. حين يرى أن اليد قد مضت، ولم يبق محجوز ولا                  مطلق *
37 *يقول: أين آلهتهم،                  الصخرة التي التجأوا إليها"*
 

 "22 *لا تقل: إني أجازي                  شرا. انتظر الرب فيخلصك"*
 نحن لا ننتقم لنفسنا. إذا رأينا أحد ما يحتاج إلى مساعدة ومساعدتنا قد توقف جريمة ما، فلدينا الحق من الله بأن نتدخل لنمنع جريمة من الحدوث. في حال، حصلت جريمة ما(في الماضي)، الله لا يعطينا الحق بأن نتدخل وأن نصدر الأحكام، وأن نعاقب وأن ننتقم من الجاني. الله سينتقم لنا. الله سيحكم.
 

  الله اعطى السيف (رمزا للحكم (judgment)) إلى القاضي المدني (رومية 4:13). 

 "                 4 *لأنه خادم الله                  للصلاح ولكن إن فعلت الشر فخف، لأنه لا يحمل السيف عبثا، إذ هو                  خادم الله، منتقم للغضب من الذي يفعل الشر"*
 إذا كانت الجريمة قد ارتكبت ، فمن الواجب الإبلاغ عنها للسلطات المدنية فهم لديهم الحق الأولى بأن يحكموا بعدل، كما الله يحكم على الناس بعادل. وأن لا نأخذ حقنا بيدنا.
 

 متى 26 : 51-52 :
 "                  51 *وإذا واحد من الذين                  مع يسوع مد يده واستل سيفه وضرب عبد رئيس الكهنة، فقطع أذنه                 *
52 *فقال له يسوع: رد                  سيفك إلى مكانه. لأن كل الذين يأخذون السيف بالسيف يهلكون"                 

*  يحاول البعض القول بأن هذا النص يدل على أن يسوع كان ضد السلاح. بل على العكس تماما. أين يسوع يقول لبطرس أن يضع سيفه سيفه؟ "وفي مكانه". يوحنا يجعله أكثر وضوحا ، فيقول يسوع لبطرس" أعد سيفك الى غمده " 
 (يوحنا 11:18) فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ لِبُطْرُسَ: «أَعِدِ السَّيْفَ إِلَى غِمْدِهِ! الْكَأْسُ الَّتِي أَعْطَانِي الآبُ، أَلاَ أَشْرَبُهَا؟»
  يسوع لم يقول له تخلص من السيف ، لكنه قال له أن يرجعه إلى مكانه "في الغمد". السيف صار في مكانه الصحيح. هذا لم يكون شراً . لكن بطرس كان يريد استخدامه في وضع غير لائق. جاء يسوع الى الأرض ليموت. بطرس كان سيعارض هدف الله في خلص البشر اذا ما تدخلت بالسيف أن ذاك. كما يقول يسوع في الآية 11 من يوحنا الفصل 18 ، "هل أنا لا تشرب من الكأس الذي والدي وقد أعطاني؟ "يسوع كان يحاول أن يعلم تلاميذه بأن مملكته لا تنتشر على الأرض من خلال قوة السلاح، بل من خلال التعليم الإنجيل والتلمذة الروحية. 
 
 
اذا كان هناك من يريد أن يعيش بالسيف ، فإنه يموت بالسيف ، هذا ما قاله يقول يسوع. في بعبارة أخرى ،من يستخدم السيف لأغراض او أهداف غير سليمة سيموت به. كان من غير ملائم لبطرس إستخدم السيف في هذه الحالة. أي مجرم أو طاغية يستخدم السيف بغير حق وسوف يموت به بحق. ولكن استخدام السيف ، بأسلوب مناسب ، للدفاع عن شخص واحد أو عائلة أو بلد، ولا يدين بها الكتاب المقدس، لابل وليس الكتاب المقدس يسهر على تطبيقه. بمعنى أن الكتاب يدعو اتباعه أن يكون احرار، وإن كان هناك ما يضطهدهم ويحد من حريتهم، فهو يعطيهم الحق بأن يدفعوا عن نفسهم، أو يخرجوا إلى مدينة أخرى ويترك الأمر ل لله.
 
 

 الله غير مسالم مع الأشرار. يسوع أتى مسالم ولم يستعمل القوة مع إنه كان بامكنه أن يقضي على كل أعدائه. كما قال السيد المسيح في الآية التالية، متى 26 : 52 -54
 52 فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ لَهُ: «رُدَّ سَيْفَكَ إِلَى غِمْدِهِ! فَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَلْجَأُونَ إِلَى السَّيْفِ، بِالسَّيْفِ يَهْلِكُونَ! 
  53أَمْ تَظُنُّ أَنِّي لاَ أَقْدِرُ الآنَ أَنْ أَطْلُبَ إِلَى أَبِي فَيُرْسِلَ لِي أَكْثَرَ مِنِ اثْنَيْ عَشَرَ جَيْشاً مِنَ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ؟
 وَلَكِنْ كَيْفَ يَتِمُّ الْكِتَابُ حَيْثُ يَقُولُ إِنَّ مَا يَحْدُثُ الآنَ لاَبُدَّ أَنْ يَحْدُثَ؟ »   54​

  كان بإمكان يسوع أن يستخدم القوة . استخدام القوة؛ واستخدام السيوف كانت ببساطة غير صحيح بالنسبة الى الوضع الذي كان فيه في المسيح، و غير مناسبة لهدف المسيح و هو خلاص البشر. كان يفترض أن يموت. انه لم يستخدم قوة لأنه كان سيشرب من كأس أبيه.
  

  الله *لم ولن* يكون مسالم مع الخطأة والذين لم يقبلوا الرسالة، فالمسيح أتى مسالم إلينا، ولكن من لن يقبل برسالته، فسيهلك. فيسوع نور العلم، ومن ذهب إلى النور ولو مات فإنه سياحيا، ولكن من فضل الظلام، فبالظلام سيهلك...
 
 

 خروج 3:15 هذه الآية من الكتاب المقدس يعلن الرب ليكون *"رجل حرب".*"1 *حينئذ رنم موسى وبنو                  إسرائيل هذه التسبيحة للرب وقالوا: أرنم للرب فإنه قد تعظم.                  الفرس وراكبه طرحهما في البحر *
2 *الرب قوتي ونشيدي،                  وقد صار خلاصي. هذا إلهي فأمجده، إله أبي فأرفعه                  *
3*الرب رجل الحرب.                  الرب اسمه *
4 *مركبات فرعون وجيشه                  ألقاهما في البحر، فغرق أفضل جنوده المركبية في بحر سوف                  *
5 *تغطيهم اللجج. قد                  هبطوا في الأعماق كحجر *
6 *يمينك يارب معتزة                  بالقدرة. يمينك يارب تحطم العدو *
7 *وبكثرة عظمتك تهدم                  مقاوميك. ترسل سخطك فيأكلهم كالقش..."*
​

  ان الله ليس من دعاة السلام إلى الأشرار ويتجلى في جميع أنحاء الكتاب المقدس. حتى يسوع نفسه ، الذي هو سطوع مجد الله وصورة عن شخصه ، والذي أعلن جميع بأن الله هو (عبرانيين 1:3 ؛ يوحنا 1:18) ، طرد الصيارفة من الهيكل بسوط وقلب الطاولات (يوحنا 2:15)
 "4*1** ووجد في الهيكل                  الذين كانوا يبيعون بقرا وغنما وحماما، والصيارف جلوسا                  *
15 *فصنع سوطا من حبال                  وطرد الجميع من الهيكل، الغنم والبقر، وكب دراهم الصيارف وقلب                  موائدهم *
16 *وقال لباعة الحمام:                  ارفعوا هذه من ههنا لا تجعلوا بيت أبي بيت تجارة * 
17 *فتذكر تلاميذه أنه                  مكتوب: غيرة بيتك أكلتني *
18 *فأجاب اليهود وقالوا                  له: أية آية ترينا حتى تفعل هذا *
19 *أجاب يسوع وقال لهم                  : انقضوا هذا الهيكل، وفي ثلاثة أيام أقيمه *
20 *فقال اليهود: في ست                  وأربعين سنة بني هذا الهيكل، أفأنت في ثلاثة أيام تقيمه                  *
21 *وأما هو فكان يقول                  عن هيكل جسده *
22 *فلما قام من الأموات                  ، تذكر تلاميذه أنه قال هذا، فآمنوا بالكتاب والكلام الذي قاله                  يسوع *
23 *ولما كان في أورشليم                  في عيد الفصح، آمن كثيرون باسمه، إذ رأوا الآيات التي صنع                  *
24 *لكن يسوع لم يأتمنهم                  على نفسه، لأنه كان يعرف الجميع *
25 *ولأنه لم يكن محتاجا                  أن يشهد أحد عن الإنسان، لأنه علم ما كان في الإنسان"                 *
 . سفر الرؤيا يعرّف بأنه الملك الذي يفعل ماذا؟ "*أمينا وصادقا، وبالعدل                  يحكم ويحارب *" (رؤيا 11:19). الكتاب 
يعلن بأن يسوع المسيح هو "                 
 8 *يسوع المسيح هو هو                  أمسا واليوم وإلى الأبد *
 " (عبرانيين 8:13). 
ماهية الله لا تتغير. الله عادل و ليس من دعاة السلام إلى الأشرار. لأنهم يوم الدين، سيحاربون ضد إبن الانسان إلى جانب إبليس وأعوانه.
  

المهاتما غاندي يقول: 
"وكان من بين العديد من مساويء الحكم البريطاني في الهند ، 
التاريخ سوف ينظر إلى الفعل المتمثل في حرمان شعب بأكمله 
من الأسلحة ،كلأمر الاكثر سواداً ". 


في الختام ، هناك البعض الذين يقولون ان "لا ينبغياً يكون لنا أسلحة، علينا أن نثق فقط بالله".
ردي على أولئك الذين يقولون ان هذه هي --" اسمح لي أن أسألك ، هل لديك قفل على الباب منزلك؟ "

الجواب :" نعم ". ثم إنني أسأل :" هل تقفله عند المغادرة أو الذهاب الى الفراش في الليل؟ "اولئك الذين يعيشون في المدينة دائما يجاوبون " نعم ".
 وبعد ذلك نسأل :" لماذا لديك قفل على بابك؟ لماذا لا تكتفي فقط الثقة بالله؟ " 
 
فقط لأن لدينا قفل على الباب أو بندقية في خزانة لا يعني أننا نثق بالبندقية والقفل أكثر ما نثق بالله، بل هو العكس تماماً. نحن دائماً نثق بالله، ولكن على احدهم أن يكون حذر دائماً على حياته وعلى حياة عائلته. فكما أب البيت يعمل ويصلي للله ليرزقه. الله لن يرزقه إن لم يعمل وإن إكتفى طول اليوم بالصلاة وأولاده يبكون من الجوع.
 وإن عمل بدون إيمان بالله، وبدون أن يصلي، فهو لن يتوفق بحياته، ولن يشعر بالسعادة...
فبالإيمان والعمل نقوى. يد وحدة لا تظقف. الصلاة وحدها لن تفيد إن لم تتابع بعمل دؤوب.
الله يكره الكسلانين. ويمكننا أن نرى ذلك مثلاً، في مثل الوزنات. وما فعله الله في الرجل الذي خبأ الوزنات خوفاً منه ولأنه لم يتعب في شئ، في حين أن الاخرين زادوها وتعبوا فيها...


بدلا من ذلك ، انا ببساطة أرى من الحكمة والتعقل وجود مثل هذه الأشياء من أجل حماية ممتلكاتنا وأهلنا. 


صاحب المزامير يفهم أنه لا يوجد أي تناقض. صاحب المزامير (داوود) الذي قال  
في آية واحدة من المزمور 144:
*"**1**مُبَارَكٌ الرَّبُّ صَخْرَتِي، الَّذِي يُدَرِّبُ يَدَيَّ عَلَى الْقِتَالِ وَأَصَابِعِي عَلَى الْحَرْبِ*.

* 2 هُوَ رَحْمَتِي وَمَعْقِلِي، حِصْنِي وَمُنْقِذِي، تُرْسِي وَمُتَّكَلِي، وَالْمُخْضِعُ شَعْبِي لِي*.  
  3 يَارَبُّ، مَنْ هُوَ الإِنْسَانُ حَتَّى تَعْبَأَ بِهِ وَابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ حَتَّى تَكْتَرِثَ لَهُ؟  ".​

وقال في الآية الثانية من مزمور 144"*2 **هُوَ رَحْمَتِي وَمَعْقِلِي، حِصْنِي وَمُنْقِذِي، تُرْسِي وَمُتَّكَلِي، وَالْمُخْضِعُ شَعْبِي لِي"*​


----------



## antonius (24 مارس 2010)

الاخ الحبيب الصليبي..
الانجيل يعلمنا عن اسلحتنا..هنا:
13 مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَلِكَ احْمِلُوا سِلاَحَ اللهِ الْكَامِلَ لِكَيْ تَقْدِرُوا أَنْ تُقَاوِمُوا فِي الْيَوْمِ الشِّرِّيرِ، وَبَعْدَ أَنْ تُتَمِّمُوا كُلَّ شَيْءٍ أَنْ تَثْبُتُوا. 
14 فَاثْبُتُوا مُمَنْطِقِينَ أَحْقَاءَكُمْ بِالْحَقِّ، وَلاَبِسِينَ دِرْعَ الْبِرِّ، 
15 وَحَاذِينَ أَرْجُلَكُمْ بِاسْتِعْدَادِ إِنْجِيلِ السَّلاَمِ. 
16 حَامِلِينَ فَوْقَ الْكُلِّ تُرْسَ الإِيمَانِ، الَّذِي بِهِ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ تُطْفِئُوا جَمِيعَ سِهَامِ الشِّرِّيرِ الْمُلْتَهِبَةِ. 
17 وَخُذُوا خُوذَةَ الْخَلاَصِ، وَسَيْفَ الرُّوحِ الَّذِي هُوَ كَلِمَةُ اللهِ. 
18 مُصَلِّينَ بِكُلِّ صَلاَةٍ وَطِلْبَةٍ كُلَّ وَقْتٍ فِي* الرُّوحِ،* وَسَاهِرِينَ لِهَذَا بِعَيْنِهِ بِكُلِّ مُواظَبَةٍ وَطِلْبَةٍ، لأَجْلِ جَمِيعِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ،


----------



## Alcrusader (24 مارس 2010)

*أنا أعرف الإيمان هو السلاح الأسمى.
* 
افسس ٦: ١١-12                 "*11 البسوا سلاح الله                  الكامل لكي تقدروا أن تثبتوا ضد مكايد إبليس *
12 *فإن مصارعتنا ليست                  مع دم ولحم، بل مع الرؤساء، مع السلاطين، مع ولاة العالم على                  ظلمة هذا الدهر، مع أجناد الشر الروحية في السماويات*

13 *من أجل ذلك احملوا                  سلاح الله الكامل لكي تقدروا أن تقاوموا في اليوم الشرير، وبعد أن                  تتمموا كل شيء أن تثبتوا *
14 *فاثبتوا ممنطقين                  أحقاءكم بالحق، ولابسين درع البر *
15 *وحاذين أرجلكم                  باستعداد إنجيل السلام *
16 *حاملين فوق الكل ترس                  الإيمان، الذي به تقدرون أن تطفئوا جميع سهام الشرير الملتهبة                 *
17 *وخذوا خوذة الخلاص،                  وسيف الروح الذي هو كلمة الله *
18 *مصلين بكل صلاة                  وطلبة كل وقت في الروح، وساهرين لهذا بعينه بكل مواظبة وطلبة،                  لأجل جميع القديسين *
19 *ولأجلي، لكي يعطى                  لي كلام عند افتتاح فمي، لأعلم جهارا بسر الإنجيل"*
*
*
*هنا يقول لنا أن حاربنا مع الشيطان وليس مع الناس. ولكن الشرير يستطيع أن يأخذ جسد بشر. وحاربنا إذاً مع إبليس واتباعه.*


*سؤالي لك (و بدون مثاليات): لو هجم أحد على بيتك وأراد تدميره و أن يعتدي على أحد من أفراد عائلتك، ماذا تفعل؟*
* سؤال ثاني، لو دخل سارق إلى بيتك في الليل، هل تهجم عليه أو تضيفه ليموناضة؟*


 ***** هناك من يدافع بالصلاة فقط، 
******وهناك من يدافع بالصلاة والكلمة،*
*****وهناك من يدافع بالصلاة والفعل.*
 

*الفرق بين الجبن وتنفيذ تعليم المسيح شعرة.*
*
من يخلط بينهما هو مخطئ...*
 *يسوع لم يكن جبان أو ضعيف، وهو يدعونا أن نكون أقوياء بالإيمان والاعمالنا.*
 

 *فإن كان عملنا في ظرف ما الدفاع عن النفس، فالتخاذل هنا ممنوع...*

*ولو كنا قادرين على مساعدة ولم نساعد، عندها نكون مسؤولين أكثر.*
*ليس بالضرورة أن تحمل السلاح، سلاحك قد يكون الكلمة .*
* مجرد أن تصلي لهم، لهم أي من يدافع عنك، أو مجرد أن تقدم مساعدة معنوية أو مادية، أو تستطيع حل المشكلة فعندها تكون قد فعلت بشئ جيد.*


*
*
*الفرق بين الجبن وتنفيذ تعليم المسيح شعرة.

*لا نتهرب عن الدفاع, و نقول الله لم يسمح لنا أن ندافع عن نفسنا!!! ( اللوم يقع على معظم كنائسنا الشرقية، التي رضخت لهذا الواقع، ولم تساعد ابنائها أو لم تضغط لكي تحصل حقوق ما، هي أولى بها من غيرهم. وهذا هو الخوف من الموت الذي يظهر في العديد من ابنائنا... و للأسف، يمنعهم من أن يقولوا كلمة الحق أو أن يطلبوا بأبسط حقوقهم لو كلفهم ذلك حياتهم) وهذا يجعلنا نحن، ويجعل كنائسنا الشرقية مسؤولة، بشكل ما،  عن ما يحصل للمسيحين من الإضطهادات في منطقتنا وهي لا تحرك ساكناً لمحاولة وضع حد لهذه التعديات سواء عبر السياسة أو عبر طرق أخرى. فهي تكتفي بالإستنكار  وعدم التأييد والتنديد.... هذه اللغة تعودنا عليها. هي عملية هروب إلى الأمام...


الصلاة وحدها ما تفيد. 

*إن إنت لم تطالب بحقق، لن يطالب أحد ثاني عنه.*
فإذا تسعى  أن يكون لديك حقوق، في دول مثل دولنا عليك بالمطالبة بها بكل الطرق الممكنة... وإلى لن تذكر بالتاريخ إلا بموقف الضعيف... هذا إذا ذكرك التاريخ...
*الله لن يساعدك إن أنت لم تساعد نفسك. *فأن تجلس في بيتك وتتفرج على التلفاز والناس في الخارج يطهضوك ويقتلون اخوانك، وإنت تصلي وقتل الله يساعدهم بدون أن تقوم بحتى بشئ ما سوى الجلوس والتفرج، عندها الله لن يسعدك ولن يسعدهم.

الخوف هو أكبر عدو للإنسان. لو تؤمن بالله فانك لن تخف شئ. وحتى لو قد العامر أن تضحي بنفسك.

إقرأ سرت حياة أجدننا كيف دفعوا عن ارضهم في وجه الغزات، اقله عندنا في لبنان استطيع أن أقول أن أجدننا دفعوا عن ارضهم بشراسة وبإيمان، وواجهوا الإضطهاد على أنوعه، فكان الرهبان أيام الإضطهاد العثماني مثلاً، كانوا يلجأوا إلى الجبال والكهوف، والوديان وأماكن كثيرة مثل وادي قنوبين أو وادي القديسين، وكانوا يمارسوا طقوسهم وتقليدهم في وجه كل الإضطهادات والقتل، وفي أماكن كثيرة، حملوا السلاح في وجه الجنود التي كانت تعتدي على الأديرة  وعلى القرى ودفعوا عن سكانها ورعاياهم. ومات الكثير من الرهبان، والكهنة والاساقفة والكرادلة والبطاركة كى ضريبة للدفاع عن النفس.

لا أعرف طبيعة البيلد العربية الأخرى، ولكن ما أعرفه ما يموت حق ورأه مطالب.
والظلم ليس سبب في أن يتوقف الناس عن المطالبة بحقوقهم، وأن يتخاذلوا في الدفاع عن النفس والمعتقدات...
فمن يتخاذل يعني أنه لا يعارض الظلم، أي أنه يوافق على ما يحصل معه وما يحصل مع اخوانه من ظلم. وهذا يجعله شريك فالظلم!!!!
 
قال الرب يسوع المسيح (متى16:10-28):
"*                16 ها انا ارسلكم كغنم في وسط ذئاب فكونوا حكماء كالحيات و                  بسطاء كالحمام * * 
17 و لكن احذروا من الناس لانهم سيسلمونكم الى مجالس و في                  مجامعهم يجلدونكم *
*                  18 و تساقون امام ولاة و ملوك من اجلي شهادة لهم و للامم                 *
*                 19 فمتى اسلموكم فلا تهتموا كيف او بما تتكلمون لانكم تعطون في                  تلك الساعة ما تتكلمون به *
*                 20 لان لستم انتم المتكلمين بل روح ابيكم الذي يتكلم فيكم                 *
*                 21 و سيسلم الاخ اخاه الى الموت و الاب ولده و يقوم الاولاد                  على والديهم و يقتلونهم *
*                 22 و تكونون مبغضين من الجميع من اجل اسمي** و لكن الذي يصبر الى                  المنتهى فهذا يخلص *
* 23 و متى طردوكم في هذه المدينة فاهربوا الى الاخرى فاني الحق                  اقول لكم لا تكملون مدن اسرائيل حتى ياتي ابن الانسان *
*                 24 ليس التلميذ افضل من المعلم و لا العبد افضل من سيده                  *
*                 25 يكفي التلميذ ان يكون كمعلمه و العبد كسيده ان كانوا قد                  لقبوا رب البيت بعلزبول فكم بالحري اهل بيته *
*                  26 فلا تخافوهم لان ليس مكتوم لن يستعلن و لا خفي لن يعرف                 *
 *27 الذي اقوله لكم في الظلمة قولوه في النور و الذي تسمعونه في                  الاذن نادوا به على السطوح **
*  *28 و لا تخافوا من الذين يقتلون الجسد و لكن النفس لا يقدرون                  ان يقتلوها بل خافوا بالحري من الذي يقدر ان يهلك النفس و الجسد                  كليهما في جهنم *" 

قال الرب يسوع المسيح (متى32:10-42):*
"** 32 فكل من يعترف بي قدام الناس اعترف انا ايضا به قدام ابي                  الذي في السماوات
 33 و لكن من ينكرني قدام الناس انكره انا ايضا قدام ابي الذي                  في السماوات *
*                  34 لا تظنوا اني جئت لالقي سلاما على الارض ما جئت لالقي سلاما                  بل سيفا *
*                  35 فاني جئت لافرق الانسان ضد ابيه و الابنة ضد امها و الكنة                  ضد حماتها *
*                  36 و اعداء الانسان اهل بيته *
*                  37 من احب ابا او اما اكثر مني فلا يستحقني و من احب ابنا او                  ابنة اكثر مني فلا يستحقني *
*                 38 و من لا ياخذ صليبه و يتبعني فلا يستحقني *
*                  39 من وجد حياته يضيعها و من اضاع حياته من اجلي يجدها                  *
 *                  40 من يقبلكم يقبلني و من يقبلني يقبل الذي ارسلني 
**41 من يقبل نبيا باسم نبي فاجر نبي ياخذ و من يقبل بارا باسم                  بار فاجر بار ياخذ *
*                  42 و من سقى احد هؤلاء الصغار كاس ماء بارد فقط باسم تلميذ                  فالحق اقول لكم انه لا يضيع اجره" *

الإستشهاد ليس بأمر غريب على المسيحين، فهم كانوا دوماً وسيبقوا إلى يوم الدين، يعنوا من الإضطهاد. ويسوع يقول لنا هذا الأمر. وهو عرف أن أتباع إبليس لن يرتاحوا قبل أن يقضوا على الكنيسة واتباعها سواء كانوا من داخل الكنيسة 
أو من خارجها. ولكن ما في خوف على الكنيسة. لأن الله هو الذي أسسها، وقال على هذي الصخرة ابني كنيستي، وأبواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها....

 أعرف أن الله يدافع عنا. ومافي حاجة ندافع عن نفسنا. 
 ولكن إن جلسنا في البيت ومدّينا رجلين وقلنا لالله: يا رب ساعدنا وخلصنا من الإضطهاد. الله لن يساعدنا لسود عيوننا، أو لأننا مهضومين أو شي من هذا الأمر. إن لم نقم بأمر ما على الأرض، إن لم نتحرك بإتجاه هذا الأمر فالله لن يساعدنا.
كى أن تقعد في البيت وتبقى بدون عمل، وتصلي الالله أن يرسل لك مليون دولار. أو أن يرسل لك سيارة فراري. أو أن يرسل لك فنانة جميلة كى هيفاء أوروبي  أو  عارضات أزياء ما...

*الصلاة وحدها لا تكفي، على الصلاة أن ترفق بعمل دؤوب وإيمان قوي.*


*الفرق بين الجبن وتنفيذ تعليم المسيح شعرة.*​


----------



## Alcrusader (24 مارس 2010)

coptic_knight قال:


> _*الحكومة سوف تتدخل
> الامر لن يتطول لحرب اهلية او نزاع طويل
> مجرد الدفاع عن النفس لنفهم المسلمين اننا لن نصمت للابد
> اننا غنيمة رائعة لهم فلا شرف لنا ولا كرامة ولا شجاعة
> ...


لا يموت حق ورأه مطالب.
ومن يسكت عن حقه، وعرضه، ووالإعتداء على معتقداته فهو يستحق كل البلاوي التي تحصل له...
وعندها يكون جبان وأبو جبان. مثال هذه الأية في  يوحنا( 8 : 44) : 

*"44 **أنتم من أب هو  				إبليس ، وشهوات أبيكم تريدون أن تعملوا . ذاك كان قتالا للناس من  				البدء ، ولم يثبت في الحق لأنه ليس فيه حق . متى تكلم بالكذب فإنما  				يتكلم مما له ، لأنه كذاب وأبو الكذاب"*


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (25 مارس 2010)

coptic_knight قال:


> _*الحكومة سوف تتدخل
> الامر لن يتطول لحرب اهلية او نزاع طويل
> مجرد الدفاع عن النفس لنفهم المسلمين اننا لن نصمت للابد
> اننا غنيمة رائعة لهم فلا شرف لنا ولا كرامة ولا شجاعة
> ...



*اسلوبك مش حلو....حسن ملافظك وكلم الناس كويس وبلاش تتكبر وانت بتتكلم 
احترم وجهه نظر الناس اللى حواليك وبلاش تسفه الاراء وتهين شخصيتهم...وبعدين لو حضرتك متحمس اوى جدا خالص اوعدك انى هستنى بكره خبر تفجير من انتحارى ع التيلفزيون ساعتها هتأكد كويس اوى انك بتحترم المبادئ اللى بتنادى بيها وهتأكد من شجاعتك 
ولا هو كلام بيتكتب من ورا الجهاز واهو خلاص محدش شايفنى !!!
انا غضبان م الكلام ف الموضوع ده ​*


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (25 مارس 2010)

alcrusader قال:


> *تكوين 4: 8-12
> *"8 *وكلم قايين هابيل                  أخاه. وحدث إذ كانا في الحقل أن قايين قام على هابيل أخيه وقتله                 *
> 9 *فقال الرب لقايين:                  أين هابيل أخوك ؟ فقال: لا أعلم أحارس أنا لأخي *
> 10 *فقال: ماذا فعلت ؟                  صوت دم أخيك صارخ إلي من الأرض *
> ...





*ليبارك اله كل نعمة يدك المباركة التي اصلي ان يجعلها الهنا اداة في يدة لازالة غمامة ابليس في عقول وقلوب المسيحيين الغير فاهمين​*


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (25 مارس 2010)

*الاخ يهوذا أعتقد انا كلامي محترم واتكلم بصفة عامة وحسب ما أري من حولي واسمع اراء من هم هنا
الاسلوب المش حلو هو اسلوبك أنت
والله محدش اجبرك تقتنع برايي كل واحد بيقول رأية بلاش تتكلم علي بعد اذنك قول رأيك وانت حر فية 
بلاش تهاجم حد بعد اذنك
وكمان انا لم ادعو لهجمات انتحارية ....ياريت تراجع الموضوع كلة قبل ما تتكلم
ما قلتة يجب العمل والكفاح والدفاع عن نفسنا وليس ان ننتظر حكومة اسلامية وشرطة اجرامية لتأخذ حقنا​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (25 مارس 2010)

*4*[q-bible] *فَأَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «انْظُرُوا لاَ يُضِلَّكُمْ أَحَدٌ. 
5 فَإِنَّ  كَثِيرِينَ سَيَأْتُونَ بِاسْمِي قَائِلِينَ: أَنَا هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ  وَيُضِلُّونَ كَثِيرِينَ. 
6 وَسَوْفَ تَسْمَعُونَ بِحُرُوبٍ  وَأَخْبَارِ حُرُوبٍ. اُنْظُرُوا لاَ تَرْتَاعُوا. لِأَنَّهُ لاَ بُدَّ  أَنْ تَكُونَ هَذِهِ كُلُّهَا. وَلكِنْ لَيْسَ الْمُنْتَهَى بَعْدُ. 
7  لِأَنَّهُ تَقُومُ أُمَّةٌ عَلى أُمَّةٍ وَمَمْلَكَةٌ عَلى مَمْلَكَةٍ  وَتَكُونُ مَجَاعَاتٌ وَأَوْبِئَةٌ وَزَلاَزِلُ فِي أَمَاكِنَ. 
8  وَلَكِنَّ هَذِهِ كُلَّهَا مُبْتَدَأُ الأَوْجَاعِ. 
9 حِينَئِذٍ  يُسَلِّمُونَكُمْ إِلَى ضِيقٍ وَيَقْتُلُونَكُمْ وَتَكُونُونَ مُبْغَضِينَ  مِنْ جَمِيعِ الأُمَمِ لأَجْلِ اسْمِي. 
10 وَحِينَئِذٍ يَعْثُرُ  كَثِيرُونَ وَيُسَلِّمُونَ بَعْضُهُمْ بَعْضاً وَيُبْغِضُونَ بَعْضُهُمْ  بَعْضاً. 
11 وَيَقُومُ أَنْبِيَاءُ كَذَبَةٌ كَثِيرُونَ وَيُضِلُّونَ  كَثِيرِينَ. 
12 وَلِكَثْرَةِ الإِثْمِ تَبْرُدُ مَحَبَّةُ  الْكَثِيرِينَ. 
**13 وَلَكِنِ الَّذِي يَصْبِرُ إِلَى الْمُنْتَهَى  فَهَذَا يَخْلُصُ.* [/q-bible]

تحقق كلامك كله سيدي

سلام المسيح لكم


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (25 مارس 2010)

coptic_knight قال:


> *الاخ يهوذا أعتقد انا كلامي محترم واتكلم بصفة عامة وحسب ما أري من حولي واسمع اراء من هم هنا
> الاسلوب المش حلو هو اسلوبك أنت
> والله محدش اجبرك تقتنع برايي كل واحد بيقول رأية بلاش تتكلم علي بعد اذنك قول رأيك وانت حر فية
> بلاش تهاجم حد بعد اذنك
> ...



*اولا الصفه العامه اللى حضرتك بتتكلم عنها مش هتخليك بالضروره موضع استثناء وفعلا انا مش مجبر انى اقتنع برأيك لانك متعرفش تجبرنى لان الاقتناع مسأله شخصيه لكن لما تقول لحد انت ضعيف ومتخاذل وجبان ده تسميه ايه...يعنى انا اشتمك وارجع اقول اصل ده الراى بتاعى وانا حر !!!
انا واعى كويس للى بكتبه وعارف كل مشاركه بتتكتب بس انت اللى محتاج تراجع نفسك كويس قبل ماتكتب اى حاجه بلاش الحماس الاعمى والصوت العالى محدش قالك متقولش رايك بس بلاش نبره التعالى والتسفيه وكأنك صاحب الحجه والمنطق والباقى دول فسافيس 
انا قولتلك حسن اسلوبك ليه خدتها على انها اهانه ع الرغم من انها جمله عاديه جدا...ده بيوضح كتير طبيعه الشخصيه اللى بتكلم معاها 
وبعدين انا مش بهاجم حد انا بقولك انت مش حد تانى فملهاش لازمه جمله (بلاش تهاجم حد بعد اذنك) !
وبعدين بما انك صاحى ومفتح اوى هاتلى مشاركه واحده انت قلت فيها (يجب العمل والكفاح)
وزى ماقولتلك قبل كده اشترى حته سلاح وروح انتقم ...بس خلصت  .​​*


----------



## Alcrusader (25 مارس 2010)

> ليبارك اله كل نعمة يدك المباركة التي اصلي ان يجعلها الهنا اداة في يدة لازالة غمامة ابليس في عقول وقلوب المسيحيين الغير فاهمين


مشكور أخي coptic_knight
على رأيك وياريت اخوتنا يخرج من خندق الخواف  والتخاذل والإختبأ وراء الدين...


يا أحبائي، يا إخوة، أنا أقول ليس بالضرورة أن تدافع عن حقوقك بقوة السلاح. فيمكن الدفاع والحصول على الحقوق من خلال الطرق السلمية أيضاً. من خلال الكلمة، والكتابة، والجرائد، والمظاهرات، والضغوط الدولية.
*وهذا الأمر يحتاج إلى قائد قوي. من دون قائد، ستبقى الأمور مشتت.*
 وهذه التعديات العنفية على الإخوة في شتى مناطق الدول العربية، على السكان أنفسهم أن يضعوا حد لها.

أنا لا أقول لكم، جيبو قنابل وفجروا نفسكم. أنا أقول، إن هجم عليك أحد كيف حى تدافع عن نفسك وعن عائلتك؟
طيب إن لم يكن هناك قانون في البلاد، هل ترضى أن تبقى مكسر عصا؟ حترضى أن تكون كبش محرقة كل ما يحصل شيء ما في العالم يأتي زعران وسوقين ويتعدوا عليك و على عائلتك؟
أو ترضى أن يدخل وحوش إلى الكنيسة ويقتلوا المصلين عشية عيد الميلاد، وعشية الجمعة العظيمة أو يوم الفصح؟ والدرك والجيش واقفين خارجاً يتفرجوا عليكم؟

طيب إن لم يكن هناك أحد ما في الدولة يسمع لك ماذا ستفعل؟

إن كنت ترضى بكل هذه الأمور، فليس لدي تعليق... أترك للإخوة الحكم.


----------



## Alcrusader (25 مارس 2010)

يهوذا الالفيه قال:


> *اولا الصفه العامه اللى حضرتك بتتكلم عنها مش هتخليك بالضروره موضع استثناء وفعلا انا مش مجبر انى اقتنع برأيك لانك متعرفش تجبرنى لان الاقتناع مسأله شخصيه لكن لما تقول لحد انت ضعيف ومتخاذل وجبان ده تسميه ايه...يعنى انا اشتمك وارجع اقول اصل ده الراى بتاعى وانا حر !!!
> انا واعى كويس للى بكتبه وعارف كل مشاركه بتتكتب بس انت اللى محتاج تراجع نفسك كويس قبل ماتكتب اى حاجه بلاش الحماس الاعمى والصوت العالى محدش قالك متقولش رايك بس بلاش نبره التعالى والتسفيه وكأنك صاحب الحجه والمنطق والباقى دول فسافيس
> انا قولتلك حسن اسلوبك ليه خدتها على انها اهانه ع الرغم من انها جمله عاديه جدا...ده بيوضح كتير طبيعه الشخصيه اللى بتكلم معاها
> وبعدين انا مش بهاجم حد انا بقولك انت مش حد تانى فملهاش لازمه جمله (بلاش تهاجم حد بعد اذنك) !
> ...



* "لما تقول لحد انت ضعيف ومتخاذل وجبان ده تسميه ايه....."*
طيب صف لي الموقف المسيحي في الدول العربية, و في دولة كى مصر على سبيل المثال؟
ما هي مواقع المسيحين في الدولة؟ ما هي وظائف العامة التي يستطيع المسيحين أن يعملوا بها في الدولة؟
كم كان عدد المسيحين المشرقين الساكنين في بلادهم منذ ١٠ سنوت، وكم هو لأن؟ هل زاد أم ناقص؟
هل هناك مشروع ما ضد وجودك في بلدك؟ إن كان نعم، من هو الذي يقف ورأه؟ من هي الدول أو الاشخاص؟
طيب إن كانت الكنيسة راضية بالرضخ  بالأمر الواقع، وعدم المطالبة بقوة بحقوق ابنائها، عندها عدم التعليق يبقى أفضل.

 وما حد يخوفنا بالقتل، كثير من البطاركة والكهنة والكرادلة ماتوا في سبيل كنيستهم وسبيل اتبعهم، واقرأوا التاريخ وشوفوا تضحياتهم.وإن أحد ما خائف من الدفاع عن الحقوق، فمن الأفضل أن يصلي لمن سيقوم بالدفاع. وإن كان خائف على حياته، فمن الممكن أن يسافر ويفعل كما فعل غيره من الذين يفضلون الهرب من الواقع على أن يواجه الواقع.
*
"...بلاش الحماس الاعمى والصوت العالى..."

*هناك بشكل عام، وفي معظم الدول العربية، وخاصةً حيث يوجد المسيحين، حالة من الخوف والتقوقع، وحالة من الإنغلق على النفس في الكثير من المجتمعات.
هناك خوف من الإرهاب الإسلامي. هناك تقوقع وإنغلق بدل أن يكون هناك إنفتاح (على الداخل و على الخارج)، ومطالبة بحقوق. وتوضيح أفكار وتفاهم مع المسلمين، حيث أن الكثيرين، ومعظمهم لديهم كرهم بشكل أو بأخر إلى المسيحية. ولما تسأل أخ مسلم واضح عليه الكره: "لما تكره المسيحية؟" حى يضيع ويبدأ يخترع ويألف، وهذا وحصل معي لما سألت شخص مسلم يبدو عليه التعصب واضح لما تكره المسيحية؟فضاع ولم يعرف كيف يخرج نفسه من الكلام الذي تكلم به أن ذاك. وسألته السؤال ٣ مرات والجواب كان لا، لا، أنا لا أكرة المسيحية، ثم في الحديث، يقع في المأزق مرة أخرى ويتضح الكره، وأعود واسئله، ويجاوبني لا أكرة المسيحية.

هناك حالة من العمى لدى الكثير من المؤمنين. الخوف يسيطر عليهم!
 بدل من أن يكون بالإيمان تحرروا من كل شئ، فالناس تتسلح بالإيمان لتبرر خوف الذي في  النفوس. هذا شئ ليس مقبول. وهناك فهم خاطئ من المؤمنين *بما خاص الدفاع عن النفس.*

ولكن بالنهاية، هذا الأمر مرتبط بالسياسة. ويبدو أن من هو مفروض أن يحصّل حقوق اتباعه راضي بالأمر الواقع، أو هناك ما يدفعه للرضوخ لهذا الأمر...


----------



## Alcrusader (25 مارس 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *4*[q-bible] *فَأَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «انْظُرُوا لاَ يُضِلَّكُمْ أَحَدٌ.
> 5 فَإِنَّ  كَثِيرِينَ سَيَأْتُونَ بِاسْمِي قَائِلِينَ: أَنَا هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ  وَيُضِلُّونَ كَثِيرِينَ.
> 6 وَسَوْفَ تَسْمَعُونَ بِحُرُوبٍ  وَأَخْبَارِ حُرُوبٍ. اُنْظُرُوا لاَ تَرْتَاعُوا. لِأَنَّهُ لاَ بُدَّ  أَنْ تَكُونَ هَذِهِ كُلُّهَا. وَلكِنْ لَيْسَ الْمُنْتَهَى بَعْدُ.
> 7  لِأَنَّهُ تَقُومُ أُمَّةٌ عَلى أُمَّةٍ وَمَمْلَكَةٌ عَلى مَمْلَكَةٍ  وَتَكُونُ مَجَاعَاتٌ وَأَوْبِئَةٌ وَزَلاَزِلُ فِي أَمَاكِنَ.
> ...



تفسير هذه الأية:


> * 5. ظهور أنبياء كذبة*
> 
> "ويقوم أنبياء كذبة كثيرون، ويضلّون كثيرين،
> ولكثرة الإثم تبرد محبّة الكثيرين،
> ...


*"...12 ولكثرة الإثم تبرد                  محبة الكثيرين ..."*​ 
*أنا لا أكره المسلمين على العكس, لا بل كتابهم الذي يجعلهم ويبرر لهم أن يفعلوا ذلك.*

نحن لسنا أول ناس نفكر في هذا الأمر. على طول الاف السنين، المسيحين وجه الكثير من الاطضهدات وقد سألوا نفس الأسللة، وقد وجهوا مواقف ممثلة لتلك التي نواجهها الأن، ولا بل في بعد الأحيان كانت أقوى.
ولكن هم بالتابع وقفوا ضدها، فكانوا يهربون إلى الصحاري، وإلى الوديان والجبال والمناطق الوعرة وكانوا متى تم التعدي على دير ما أو قرية ما، كان الناس كلها تتعاون  لوضع حد للأمر، بشتى الطرق وبإستخدام الحوار  في معظم الأحيان، وليس أغلبها لأن بعد الأعمال لم تكن تنجز بالحوار. وكان يستخدم السلاح كى طريقة لتخويف المعتدي أن يفكر قبل أن يعود مرة أخرى.


----------



## gogocata (29 مارس 2010)

سلام ونعمة سونى
اتمنى انها تكون حقيقية مش خيال 
خااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالتك


----------



## sony_33 (1 مايو 2010)

*شكر لمروركم وربنا معاكم*​


----------



## sony_33 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*ها مش حان وقت الميليشيات ولا اية
ربنا يحمينا*​


----------



## sony_33 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*بعد جميع الاراء
ها
مش جة الوقت ولا اية
ربنا معاكم*​


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (2 نوفمبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *بعد جميع الاراء
> ها
> مش جة الوقت ولا اية
> ربنا معاكم*​




*نعم جاء الوقت ولكن الكثيرون خدعهم ابليس بقبولهم الذبح والموت لان الدفاع عن النفس من وجهة نظرهم حرام!!!!​*


----------



## Alcrusader (7 نوفمبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *ها مش حان وقت الميليشيات ولا اية
> ربنا يحمينا*​





sony_33 قال:


> *بعد جميع الاراء
> ها
> مش جة الوقت ولا اية
> ربنا معاكم*​





coptic_knight قال:


> *نعم جاء الوقت ولكن الكثيرون خدعهم ابليس بقبولهم الذبح والموت لان الدفاع عن النفس من وجهة نظرهم حرام!!!!​*


*
ربنا يكون معكم يا ابطال... شر الإسلام تفشى في كل مكان وما ترك مكان وما إنتشر فيه... 
وهلأ عباد الشيطان -إله السفالة- -رب محمد- القاعدة بتهددنا...
إن استمرت الأمور هيك، بعد 10 سنوات إما نكون موتى (ضحايا الإسلام الشيطان) أو نكون في اوروبا/ أميركا...

على كنائسنا الشرقية انو تتحرك!!! ولو مش قادرة إتدفع عن أو عن نفسها، على الشعب انو يتحرك...*


----------



## sony_33 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكرا اخى لرأيك ومرورك الكريم
ربنا يحمينا وانا حاسس ان فى وقت حيحصل كدة
ربنا معانا*​


----------



## Mor Antonios (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*يكفينا كمسيحيين الميلشيات السماوية التي ترعانا وتحمينا من كل شئ باسم رب الجنود يسوع المسيح*​


----------



## sony_33 (2 يناير 2011)

*ربنا يرحمنا*​


----------



## Alcrusader (2 يناير 2011)

*إلى متى حيبقى الخوف مسيطر علينا... والأعداء بدبحوا ويفجروا احبائنا ونحن ساكتين...*


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (21 يناير 2011)

alcrusader قال:


> *إلى متى حيبقى الخوف مسيطر علينا... والأعداء بدبحوا ويفجروا احبائنا ونحن ساكتين...*



*الي ان نموت ونذبح ونستمر في القتل ولا نستعمل عقلنا ابدا ونفكر لو لحظة واحده ان كان القتل والذبح هو ما يريدة الله لنا ام ما يحدث هو ناتج من تخاذلنا​*


----------



## sony_33 (21 يناير 2011)

*شكرا اخواتى لارائكم*​


----------



## Alcrusader (21 يناير 2011)

coptic_knight قال:


> *الي ان نموت ونذبح ونستمر في القتل ولا نستعمل عقلنا ابدا ونفكر لو لحظة واحده ان كان القتل والذبح هو ما يريدة الله لنا ام ما يحدث هو ناتج من تخاذلنا​*


*
هذه حجة أقبح من ذنب! هيدي حجة الضعفاء....
يا عالم, يسوع قال: إتركوا ما للله للله, و ما لقيصر لقيصر...
يعني مش كله للله! مش يعني لو واحد ضربك و قتلك وقتل إخوانك يعني هيدا الله الذي فعل هذا الشيء, وخلاص الله هو الذي بيتصرف!!! 

رجال الدين ما إلهم دخل بالسياسة والحرب والدفاع عن أرواح البشر, هذا عمل الناس العادية....*


----------



## noraa (22 يناير 2011)

شوفول اولاا من راى ان المسيحين معندهمش استعداد يعملواكدة مش علشان هما غلابة بس علشان هما ماشين كما  قال انجيل الرب يسوع احنا عارفين انناتمتضهدين  فى العالممممم انما فى مملكة بربنا يسوع هنكون احنا اولاد الملك وهيكون  لينا احنا بس  حق فىكل  حاجة


----------



## sony_33 (22 يناير 2011)

*شكرا اخواتى لارائكم*​


----------



## sony_33 (24 فبراير 2011)

*ها مش هانت ولا اية*​


----------



## sony_33 (5 مارس 2011)

*بعد كل مشكلة بفكر فى الموضوع دة*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (5 مارس 2011)

ميليشات مسيحية !!!!!!!!!

ما هو مصدرك فى هذا ال !!!!!!!!!!!

كفانا صنع وفبركة الإشاعات

خافوا ربنا فى أخباركم وتوخوا الدقة فيما تقولوه


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (5 مارس 2011)

هل نعطى لنفسنا الحق فى تسريب الإشاعات تحت مسميات الخبر الإفتراضى

ألا تعرف أن الخبثاء يمكن أن يتصيدوا كلاماً كهذا

هل نعطيهم الفرصة ، ثم نقول : أنا كنت بهذر !!!!!!


----------



## Alcrusader (5 مارس 2011)

*الحل: دولة مستقلة عن الإسلام... أو من خلال نظام فدرالي *


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (5 مارس 2011)

يؤسفنى أن البعض يحتقر طاعة المسيح 
ويعتبر أن إتباع إسلوب الشيطان هو دليل الشجاعة

ولكن الشجاعة الحقيقية ، هى فى الثبات على طاعة المسيح للنفس الأخير
الهجوم ليس شجاعة ، بل خوف ورعب 
نفوسنا أقوى من نفوسكم ، بقوة المسيح ، ولذلك نثبت وننتظره ، وسنكون بقوته أمناء له ، إلى الموت

وهذه هى الشجاعة الحقيقية


----------



## !ابن الملك! (6 مارس 2011)

> يؤسفنى أن البعض يحتقر طاعة المسيح
> ويعتبر أن إتباع إسلوب الشيطان هو دليل الشجاعة
> 
> ولكن الشجاعة الحقيقية ، هى فى الثبات على طاعة المسيح للنفس الأخير
> ...


كلام صحيح 100%


----------



## Alcrusader (6 مارس 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> يؤسفنى أن البعض يحتقر طاعة المسيح
> ويعتبر أن إتباع إسلوب الشيطان هو دليل الشجاعة
> 
> ولكن الشجاعة الحقيقية ، هى فى الثبات على طاعة المسيح للنفس الأخير
> ...


*
أتظن لو أنه لم يجبر أجدادنا على حمل السلاح والتضحية  في مراحل حاسمة في تاريخنا، هل كنا استطعنا البقاء حتى الأن؟ 
بقائنا في هذا المجتمع المريض...حتى الأن ، هو معجزة بحد ذاتها... *


----------



## !ابن الملك! (6 مارس 2011)

> *أتظن لو أنه لم يجبر أجدادنا على حمل السلاح والتضحية في مراحل حاسمة في تاريخنا، هل كنا استطعنا البقاء حتى الأن؟ *



نعم ، هذا وعد المسيح .



> *بقائنا في هذا المجتمع المريض...حتى الأن ، هو معجزة بحد ذاتها... *



نعم ، معجزة الهية وليست بذراع بشر .


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (6 مارس 2011)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> نعم ، هذا وعد المسيح .
> 
> نعم ، معجزة الهية وليست بذراع بشر .



+++++++++++++++++++++++
*هذا هو رد الإبن الحقيقى الذى ليس فيه غش

إبن ملك الملوك الحقيقى

الذى وعد ، والصادق فى تنفيذ وعده

ليس بوعود أرضية ومملكة أرضية ، لأن مملكته ليست من هذا العالم

بل وعدنا بقوة الإحتمال ، حتى ننال النصرة وملكوت السموات

وهذا هو طلبنا وليس غيره*


----------



## abokaf2020 (6 مارس 2011)

الي كل من يظن اننا ضعفاء 
الي كل من يظن ان ليس لنا مساند 

ربنا بيقولك تكفيك نعمتي لان قوتي في الضعف تكمن 

مش محتاجين مليشيات تعمل زيهم احنا محتاجين صلوات وثقة في رب الجنود


----------



## sony_33 (6 مارس 2011)

*شكرا ليكم جميعا ولاكن حضراتكم مقرتوش الموضوع كويس
شكرا*​


----------



## Alcrusader (6 مارس 2011)

sony_33 قال:


> *شكرا ليكم جميعا ولاكن حضراتكم مقرتوش الموضوع كويس
> شكرا*​


*
أنا فاهم يلي بتقصده.... 
نحن محتاجين "Roben Hood" :bud:  يساعد المظلوم ويقف في وجه الظلم...
بس مين يلي سيأخذ الخطوة الأولى ليتبعه الأخرون...؟*


----------



## tawfik jesus (9 مارس 2011)

ضد الهجوم .. مع الدفاع ... ضد الانتقام


----------



## hanan fahim (10 مارس 2011)

sony_33 قال:


> شنت ميلشيات مسيحية هجوم شديد على بعض القرى فى كل من نجع حمادى ومرسى مطروح والكشح والمنيا وقد نجحت قواتنا الباسلة من تحرير بعض الرهائن من الفتيات المخطوفات والرد بقوى على مطلقى النار على شهداء نجع حمادى وقد ساعدت هذة المليشيات على اطفاء بعض الحرائق التى هبت فى محلات الاقباط فى فرشوط وكل من المدن التى تعرضت لهجوم من الغوغاء وكانت هذة المليشيات قد اصدرت بيان قوى
> تطالب  بالمطالب التالية
> 1- القانون الموحد لبناء  دور العبادة
> 2-حق المسيحى فى الذهاب الى الكنيسة للصلاة
> ...



انت يا رب امين و عادل


----------



## Critic (26 مارس 2011)

*انا بدأت اعيد النظر فى الفكرة*


----------



## Critic (26 مارس 2011)

sony_33 قال:


> *شكرا ليكم جميعا ولاكن حضراتكم مقرتوش الموضوع كويس*​
> 
> 
> *شكرا*​


*انا فهمت الموضوع*
*و للاسف فعلا اغلب الردود بتدل ان محدش فهمه*
*فى ظاهرة غريبة عندنا*
*اول لما تلاقى حد بيتكلم عن الدفاع او اخد حقوقنا المسلوبة بالقوة طالما القانون مش بينصفنا (و ده حقنا و الا هنبقى ملطشة ).....**تلاقى مليون واحد اعتبر ده هجوم و تعصب و خروج عن السماحة !*
*لما الدفاع يبقى خروج عن السماحة يبقى احسنلنا نروح نشتغل خدامين عند المسلمين و نديهم بناتنا بايدينا علشان يغتصبوهم بالمرة و سلملى على التعصب و الخروج عن الوداعة !*


----------



## تونى 2010 (26 مارس 2011)

*ربنا يدخل*​


----------



## mano monmon (27 مارس 2011)

سلاحنا هو الصوم والصلاه 
قلاعنا هى حضن يسوع 
ودروعنا كلمة ربنا 


ربنا موجود


----------



## انجي حنا (27 مارس 2011)

:t9:*مش ممكن دة يحصل لان دة مش طبيعتنا
ربنا موجود*


----------



## sony_33 (27 مارس 2011)

*مش عارف لبة حاسس ان اليوم دة قرب*​


----------



## جيلان (28 مارس 2011)

فهمت قصد الموضوع اكيد
لكن رأيى بالنسبة للى بيحصل اليومين دول
لو هجومهم على الكنايس والبنات صحيح زى ما سمعنا وشوفنا فى الجامعات
-مثلما كانت البدايات قبل الحرب الاهلية فى  لبنان- 
يبقى لازم التحرك بدل ما فى يوم من الايام يكون تعريف الاقباط : هم فئة كانت تعيش فى مصر ...


----------



## sony_33 (19 أبريل 2011)

*العد التنازلى لتكوين الميلشيات*​


----------



## Alcrusader (19 أبريل 2011)

*طريق إللا عودة.*


----------



## sony_33 (22 أبريل 2011)

*شكرا ليك*​


----------



## sony_33 (29 أبريل 2011)

*حاسس ان اليوم دة قرب مش عارف لية*​


----------



## sony_33 (7 مايو 2011)

*مساء الخير
 انا قلت كدة من زمان محدش صدقنى*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 مايو 2011)

*شكلها مش هيبقا فيها غير كدة ياسونى​*


----------



## Alcrusader (8 مايو 2011)

*طريق إللا عودة دخلناها من فترة...
 لا أعرف لو هناك أمل أخر ...
 لو بقية أمور معينة متل ما هي، نحن متجهين إلى طريق مظلمة، لن يمكن لأحد أن يتنبأ بنهايتها، وقد تكون هذه بداية الحرب العالمية 3... 
محتاجين خطوات حازمة وتاريخية الأن. وأقصد الأن.
 محتاجين قائد قوي شجاع، قادر أن يأخذ خطوات جريئة وشجاعة، يكون تأثيراتها على المدى الطويل، و تكون غاية في الأهمية.*


----------



## sony_33 (1 أبريل 2012)

*مش عارف لية حاسس ان الوقت قرب*​


----------



## sony_33 (30 سبتمبر 2012)

حاسس ان اليوم دة قرب


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*استرداد الحق شي شرعي تقر بة المسيحية وكما قالة القديس اغسطينوس بكتابة الحرب العادلة​*


----------

